# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2000s >  NABBA-WFF  Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο Αθήνα Sportshow 17.10.2009

## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Καλά Νέα Για Τους Αγώνες Σωματικής Διάπλασης !!


Η μεγαλύτερη έκθεση αθλητισμού στα Βαλκάνια Sportshow που διεξάγεται στη Αθήνα τον Οκτώβριο 15-18 / 10 / 2009 , σε συνεργασία με την μεγαλύτερη και αρχαιότερη ομοσπονδία bodybuilding και fitness στον κόσμο Nabba–Wff διοργανώνουν το Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο, έναν αγώνα σωματικής διάπλασης που θα συγκεντρώσει τους καλυτέρους αθλητές και αθλήτριες της Ελλάδας.
Τα κίνητρα πολλά... Η έκθεση Sportshow έχει συνεχώς ανοδική πορεία συγκεντρώνοντας χιλιάδες κόσμου αλλά και όλους τους σημαντικούς ανθρώπους του αθλητισμού και τα μεγαλύτερα ονόματα εκθετών του χώρου.
Oι αγώνες σωματικής διάπλασης επίσης έχουν τρομακτική άνοδο τόσο σε αριθμό και ποιότητα αθλητών όσο και προσέλευσης θεατών .
Στα πανελληνιά πρωταθλήματα 2009 της Nabba–Wff και της Wabba συνολικά πάνω από 1500 θεατές χειροκρότησαν τις προσπάθειες πάνω από 140 καταπληκτικών αθλητών !!! Φαντάζεστε τι έχει να γίνει στη Sportshow !!!! Ο αγώνας είναι ανοιχτός για όλους, οπότε το θέαμα προβλέπεται φανταστικό.
Επιπλέον κίνητρα για τους αθλητών τα πλούσια δώρα που θα μοιραστούν μέσω των χορηγών και κυρίως η μεγάλη διάκριση που θα έχουν οι νικητές να σταλθούν στη σκηνή των μεγαλύτερων διοργανώσεων σωματικής διάπλασης του κόσμου εκπροσωπώντας την Ελλάδα .
Οι αγώνες αυτοί είναι το διάσημο MR UNIVERSE της ΝΑΒΒΑ στην Αγγλία και το ΜR-MISS WORLD FITNESS στη Γερμάνια.
Να είστε όλοι εκεί ,στη μεγάλη αυτή γιορτή της σωματικής διάπλασης !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Eυχαριστη πληροφορία Ηλία,θα είμαστε οπωσδήποτε εκει !!
Ελπίζω καποιες παραλέιψεις της περσινης πρώτης απόπειρας διοργανωσης αγωνα σε αθλητικη έκθεση να διορθωθούν,αν και είμαι σίγουρος !!
Ραντεβού στην Αθηνα λοιπον !!!

----------


## Muscleboss

Φουλ για την έκθεση... ευκαιρία ψάχναμε εμείς από επαρχία  :01. Smile: 

Ακόμη δεν τέλειωσε καλά καλά η αγωνιστική περίοδος του Μαίου-Ιουνίου και ετοιμαζόμαστε για την επόμενη... Αυτά είναι...  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

θα πρέπει να μην γίνουν τα λάθη της προηγούμενης διοργάνωσης και θα πρέπει να μπούν όροι στους ηθήνοντες και να ελεγχθούν αυτα που λένε ώς πρός την αξιοπιστία τους , η έκθεση θα έχει ήδη κόσμο πάσης φύσεως και εκτος χώρου σωματικής διάπλασης οπότε θα είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να γνωρίσουν το άθλημά μας . :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Spyro D

Αυτα ειναι καλα νεα πραγματικα.... :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

ωραια νεα ηλια.ευκαιρια να βρεθουμε ολοι μαζι.

----------


## NASSER

Ευχαριστουμε Ηλια για την ενημερωση! Οτι θα ειμαστε παροντες, το ξερεις!
 Οτι θα ζησουμε και παλι αξεχαστες στιγμες, θα πρεπει να το φανταζομαστε απο τωρα!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

μακάρι να εχουμε χρονο να κατέβουμε πάλι, θενκς για την ενημέρωση ηλια.

----------


## anjelica

Αααα...αααα ωραια!!! :03. Thumb up: Θα ειμαι και εγω εκει!!!! :08. Toast:

----------


## vAnY

μι του μι του  :01. Mr. Green: !! :08. Toast:

----------


## Muscleboss

Το bodybuilding.gr χορηγός και σε αυτόν τον αγώνα. Το πανό μας θα είναι εκεί και η ομάδα θα δώσει πάλι δυναμική παρουσία.

Περιμένουμε την ακριβή ημερομηνία, και αν βολέυει, την προηγούμενη ή την ίδια μέρα το βράδυ ίσως οργανώσουμε και ένα παρτάκι της σελίδας. Ελπίζω οι βοριότεροι να μπορέσουν να κατέβουν.

Θα προσπαθήσουμε να κανονίσουμε και μια έκπτωση στο εισητηριο για τα μέλη του φόρουμ.

ΜΒ

----------


## nicolaos_m

Ένα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στους ανθρώπους της NABBA για τη διοργάνωση!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Το bodybuilding.gr χορηγός και σε αυτόν τον αγώνα. Το πανό μας θα είναι εκεί και η ομάδα θα δώσει πάλι δυναμική παρουσία.
> 
> Περιμένουμε την ακριβή ημερομηνία, και αν βολέυει, την προηγούμενη ή την ίδια μέρα το βράδυ ίσως οργανώσουμε και ένα παρτάκι της σελίδας. Ελπίζω οι βοριότεροι να μπορέσουν να κατέβουν.
> 
> Θα προσπαθήσουμε να κανονίσουμε και μια έκπτωση στο εισητηριο για τα μέλη του φόρουμ.
> 
> ΜΒ


Άντε Πανο,σιγα σιγα θα οργανωνομαστε κ καλύτερα !!Θα δωσουμε και εκει το δυναμικό παρων !!

----------


## crow

ΩΡΑΙΑ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΕΝΑΝ ΚΑΛΟ ΑΓΩΝΑ

----------


## James

Θα είμαι εκει,αρκει να μαθουμε ποια συγκεκριμενη ημερα του τετραημερου θα γίνει ο αγωνας.

----------


## Anastasios Vassos

> ωραια νεα ηλια.ευκαιρια να βρεθουμε ολοι μαζι.


Γιάννη θα παίξεις?Μου χρωστάς μια revance.  :01. Wink:

----------


## ioannis1

φιλε μου σου αφηνω ελευθερο το εδαφος να διαπρεψεις.....

----------


## iakovosaek

πολυ ωραια τα νεα σου ηλια.... θα αρχισω να ετοιμαζομαι για μια καλη παρουσια απο τωρα!

----------


## ioannis1

μπραβο. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Mπραβο παιδια,αντε να ετοιμαζεστε , προβλέπω ότι αν διαφημιστει ο αγωνας ξεχωριστα από την εκθεση,να μαζευτει πολύς κόσμος παλι !!

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Γιάννη θα παίξεις?Μου χρωστάς μια revance.


κατσε Τασο ασε τον Γιαννη να ξεκουραστει, 
μην τον αγριευεις και ξεκινήσει καμια προετοιμασια πάλι, ξεχασε απο ποτε ειναι εκτος προετοιμασίας καμια 5ετια πρεπει να πέρασε (μπορει να λεω και λίγο)  :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:

----------


## a.minidis

> *Καλά Νέα Για Τους Αγώνες Σωματικής Διάπλασης !!*
> 
> 
> *Η μεγαλύτερη έκθεση αθλητισμού στα Βαλκάνια Sportshow που διεξάγεται στη Αθήνα τον Οκτώβριο 1-4 / 10 / 2009 , σε συνεργασία με την μεγαλύτερη και αρχαιότερη ομοσπονδία bodybuilding και fitness στον κόσμο Nabba–Wff διοργανώνουν το Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο, έναν αγώνα σωματικής διάπλασης που θα συγκεντρώσει τους καλυτέρους αθλητές και αθλήτριες της Ελλάδας.*
> *Τα κίνητρα πολλά... Η έκθεση Sportshow έχει συνεχώς ανοδική πορεία συγκεντρώνοντας χιλιάδες κόσμου αλλά και όλους τους σημαντικούς ανθρώπους του αθλητισμού και τα μεγαλύτερα ονόματα εκθετών του χώρου.*
> *Oι αγώνες σωματικής διάπλασης επίσης έχουν τρομακτική άνοδο τόσο σε αριθμό και ποιότητα αθλητών όσο και προσέλευσης θεατών .*
> *Στα πανελληνιά πρωταθλήματα 2009 της Nabba–Wff και της Wabba συνολικά πάνω από 1500 θεατές χειροκρότησαν τις προσπάθειες πάνω από 140 καταπληκτικών αθλητών !!! Φαντάζεστε τι έχει να γίνει στη Sportshow !!!! Ο αγώνας είναι ανοιχτός για όλους, οπότε το θέαμα προβλέπεται φανταστικό.*
> *Επιπλέον κίνητρα για τους αθλητών τα πλούσια δώρα που θα μοιραστούν μέσω των χορηγών και κυρίως η μεγάλη διάκριση που θα έχουν οι νικητές να σταλθούν στη σκηνή των μεγαλύτερων διοργανώσεων σωματικής διάπλασης του κόσμου εκπροσωπώντας την Ελλάδα .*
> *Οι αγώνες αυτοί είναι το διάσημο MR UNIVERSE της ΝΑΒΒΑ στην Αγγλία και το ΜR-MISS WORLD FITNESS στη Γερμάνια.*
> *Να είστε όλοι εκεί ,στη μεγάλη αυτή γιορτή της σωματικής διάπλασης !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


ετοιμαζεται ομαδα,ηλια!!!!!

----------


## ioannis1

παιδια θα ειναι η καλυτερη ομαδα της ναββα.το βαρυ πυροβολικο.ολοι θα ειμαστε εκει.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

οι αγώνες θα γίνουν το σάββατο στην έκθεση ΄νομίζω 3 του μηνός είναι σάββατο .
έτσι για να γνωρίζετε ακριβώς ημερομηνία .

και πιστεύω τωρα που γνωριστήκαμε να βρεθούμε με ακόμη περισσότερα μέλη και να περάσουμε καλά :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## efklidis oyst

θα γινει χαμος,θα εχει ολλες τις κατηγοριες ο αγωνas;

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> θα γινει χαμος,θα εχει ολλες τις κατηγοριες ο αγωνas;


 
τά πάντα όλα!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## efklidis oyst

> τά πάντα όλα!!!


Ε τοτε ξεκιναμε προετοιμασια παλι και θα γινει χαμος ολη η βορεια ελλαδα θα κατεβει

----------


## efklidis oyst

θα πρεπει να δουλεψω τα ποδιαααααααααα

----------


## alextg

Εννοειτε οτι θα ειμαι εκει ... ελπιζω να στο συγκεκριμενο να ερθουν και οσοι δεν μπορεσαν να παρεβρεθουν στο WABBA ... Το bodybuilding.gr θα δωσει παλι το παρον !

----------


## jemstone

Παιδιά και πάλι φέτος εκεί θα είμαι όπως και πέρυσι και τις 3 μέρες λόγο το ότι θα είμαι μέρος σε ένα  από τα περιπτερά… μόλις μάθω το νούμερο του περιπτέρου θα το ανακοινώσω και σας περιμένω όλους από κει κερνάω καφέ……

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Παιδιά και πάλι φέτος εκεί θα είμαι όπως και πέρυσι και τις 3 μέρες λόγο το ότι θα είμαι μέρος σε ένα από τα περιπτερά… μόλις μάθω το νούμερο του περιπτέρου θα το ανακοινώσω και σας περιμένω όλους από κει κερνάω καφέ……


 
Ε αμα κερνάς καφε ρε τζούλια θα ρθούμε γιατί εμείς ξενυχτάμε κιόλας πώς θα ανοίξει το μάτι μας , καλά που το είπες γιατί αλλιώς δεν θα ερχόμουν χαχαχαχα!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

πέρυσι τον γλύτωσες τον καφε όχι όμως και φέτος!!  όλο το τιμ του φόρουμ θα είναι εκεί . :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## jemstone

Κοίτα Ηλία καφέ κερνάω μέχρι τις 7 από 7μεχρι 9 πριν κλείσει η έκθεση κερνάω ποτό……. Χαχαχα

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Κοίτα Ηλία καφέ κερνάω μέχρι τις 7 από 7μεχρι 9 πριν κλείσει η έκθεση κερνάω ποτό……. Χαχαχα


 
μου αρέσει αυτό το πρόγραμμα τζούλια  και εγω έχω να συμπληρώσω απο της 9 και μετα για να υπαρχει μια ροή,φαγητό για να υπάρχουν δυνάμεις και στην συνέχεια  κερνάω μπουκάλι ελεύθερο ωράριο βέβαια , άλλωστε έχεις μια ιδέα απο το πρόγραμμα απο τις 14 ιουνιου στην αθήνα , τώρα ελπίζω σε καλύτερη οργάνωση.....χαχαχαχα!!!! :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Muscleboss

θα τον συνδυάσουμε τον αγώνα με διασκέδαση, όλη η ομάδα του φόρουμ, μην ανησυχείτε  :01. Smile: 

ηλία μπορείς να μας δώσεις καμια πληροφορία για αθλητές της nabba που πιθανώς να ετοιμάζονται ή όχι ακόμα? 

ΜΒ

----------


## the_big_litho

> θα τον συνδυάσουμε τον αγώνα με διασκέδαση, όλη η ομάδα του φόρουμ, μην ανησυχείτε 
> 
> 
> 
> ΜΒ


+1 
εχουμε δειξει δειγματα γραφης πως συνδυαζονται... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## jemstone

Ενοικείτε ΜΒ… απλά θέλω να τονίσω ότι έκθεση ξεκινά από την παρασκευή έχει πολλά θέματα και πολλά σεμινάρια θα σας ενημερώσω σχετικά με το τη θα δούμε
Έχει πολλά σεμινάρια Aerobic, Dance Aerobic και παρά πολλά σεμινάρια με θεματολογία τη διατροφή από εξειδικευμένους ιδικούς . μόλις πάρω το πρόγραμμα στα χέρια μου θα ενημερώσω το φόρουμ και ανάλογα με το τη σας ενδιαφέρει βρίσκετε την ώρα και μέρα και ερχόσαστε. Φέτος θα έχει και μια παράσταση CAPO ERA φανταστικό θέαμα για τους λάτρεις του χορού και των πολεμικών τεχνών.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

όμορφα πραγματα τζούλια καλό θα είναι να βάλουμε και ενα πρόγραμμα με διάφορα θέματα που μπορεί να ενδιαφέρουν κάποιους .

όσο για αθλητες πάνο για πιο σιγουρα δεν λέω ακόμη αν και έχω υπόψιν κάτι , αλλα καλύτερα σε κανένα μήνα και για γυναικείες συμμετοχές μιλάμε αλλα είναι νωρίς να ανακοινώσουμε ονόματα.

το καλό είναι αν γίνει σωστή ενημέρωση και προβολή του αγώνα θα έχει και θεατές του αθλητισμού μέν αλλα και απο άλλους χώρους και θα είναι και μια καλύτερη προβολή για το άθλημά μας :03. Thumb up:

----------


## jemstone

*ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΕΣ ΕΚΘΕΜΑΤΩΝ*
·Αθλητική Ένδυση και Υπόδηση
·Αθλητικά Είδη και Αξεσουάρ
·Board Sports
·Extreme Sports
·Outdoor δραστηριότητες
·Όργανα Γυμναστικής
·ΠΑΕ, ΚΑΕ, ΤΑΠ
·Αθλητικές Ομοσπονδίες και Σύλλογοι
·Μπουτίκ Ομάδων από Ελλάδα και Εξωτερικό
·Χλοοτάπητες, Κερκίδες, Υποδομές Γηπέδων
·Κατασκευαστικές Εταιρείες
·Γυμναστήρια – Ακαδημίες
·Συμπληρώματα Διατροφής
·Αναζωογονητικά Ποτά και Αναψυκτικά
·Κέντρα Φυσιοθεραπείας
·Αθλητικός Τύπος
·Αθλητικό Marketing

----------


## Muscleboss

η ιστοσελίδα της έκθεσης, αν και ακόμα δεν είναι ολοκληρωμένη.

www.sportshow.gr

τη μέρα του αγώνα της NABBA θα είναι ανοιχτή απο τις 10 το πρωί έως τις 10 το βράδυ.

φυσικά για τα μέλη του bodybuilding.gr Που θα βρεθούν στον αγώνα, η βραδυά δε θα τελειώσει στις 10, αλλά πολύ αργότερα  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Aυτη την φορα οι Αθηναιοι οφείλουμε να είμαστε πιο ξεκουραστοι και να βγαλουμε έξω τα παιδια που θα κανουν απόσταση για τον αγωνα και την έκθεση...Μετα τον αγωνα..Αλλά προσοχη στις φωτο,υπάρχουν και παντρεμενοι ανθρώποι !!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Aυτη την φορα οι Αθηναιοι οφείλουμε να είμαστε πιο ξεκουραστοι και να βγαλουμε έξω τα παιδια που θα κανουν απόσταση για τον αγωνα και την έκθεση...Μετα τον αγωνα..Αλλά προσοχη στις φωτο,υπάρχουν και παντρεμενοι ανθρώποι !!!


τώρα πλέον καλύτερα να σου βγεί το μάτι παρα το όνομα που λένε, οι φωτο μας κοσμούν παντού στο φόρουμ , αλλα καθαρός ουρανός αστραπές δεν φοβάτε κανένα μπουρίνι μόνο αλλα δεν βαριέσε .

τώρα που μάθαμε τα κατατόπια εμείς θα σας βγαλουμε έξω , θα έχουμε και μια απο το φόρουμ που θα είναι και περιπτερού στην έκθεση την τζούλια , θα είναι δυλαδή σε περίπτερο 3 μέρες ,θα μας κάνει δυνατό καφε για να την βγάλουμε την βραδυα  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## NASSER

Προσωπικα κραταω ενεργεια και ορεξη γιαυτο το τριημερο που η ομαδα και παρεα του bodybuilding.gr θα πρωτοπορισει για αλλη μια φορα!

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Αλλά προσοχη στις φωτο,υπάρχουν και παντρεμενοι ανθρώποι !!!


δεν ειναι μονο αυτο, εγω βγαινω και πολυ πρησμένος στα ματια μετα απο ξενυχτη, γιαυτο φωτογραφιες καλυτερα μονο μεσημερι πλιζ  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## jemstone

Χαχα δεν ξέρετε της σας περιμένει… ελάτε και θα δείτε

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Χαχα δεν ξέρετε της σας περιμένει… ελάτε και θα δείτε


αυτό τωρα με τρομάζει γιατί δεν ξέρω πώς να το εκλάβω , σαν απειλή η σαν δελεαστική πρόταση , όπως και νά χει όμως θέλουμε να ανταποκριθούμε στην πρόκληση και να βρεθούμε ανώτεροι των περιστάσεων :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## jemstone

:08. Evil Fire: 
Μόνο έτσι θα απαντήσω Ηλία μου 
  :08. Evil Fire: 
  :08. Evil Fire: 
  :08. Evil Fire:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Μόνο έτσι θα απαντήσω Ηλία μου


έκθεση έγραψες με αυτή την απάντηση τζούλια και μάλιστα αναλυτική , απλα να ξέρουμε να έρθουμε με πυράντοχες στολές  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## jemstone

Είπα να σταματήσω μετά την τέταρτη φωτιά θα έπιανες το νόημα σίγουρα.

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> *Καλά Νέα Για Τους Αγώνες Σωματικής Διάπλασης !!*
> 
> 
> *Η μεγαλύτερη έκθεση αθλητισμού στα Βαλκάνια Sportshow που διεξάγεται στη Αθήνα τον Οκτώβριο 1-4 / 10 / 2009 , σε συνεργασία με την μεγαλύτερη και αρχαιότερη ομοσπονδία bodybuilding και fitness στον κόσμο Nabba–Wff διοργανώνουν το Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο, έναν αγώνα σωματικής διάπλασης που θα συγκεντρώσει τους καλυτέρους αθλητές και αθλήτριες της Ελλάδας.*
> *Τα κίνητρα πολλά... Η έκθεση Sportshow έχει συνεχώς ανοδική πορεία συγκεντρώνοντας χιλιάδες κόσμου αλλά και όλους τους σημαντικούς ανθρώπους του αθλητισμού και τα μεγαλύτερα ονόματα εκθετών του χώρου.*
> *Oι αγώνες σωματικής διάπλασης επίσης έχουν τρομακτική άνοδο τόσο σε αριθμό και ποιότητα αθλητών όσο και προσέλευσης θεατών .*
> *Στα πανελληνιά πρωταθλήματα 2009 της Nabba–Wff και της Wabba συνολικά πάνω από 1500 θεατές χειροκρότησαν τις προσπάθειες πάνω από 140 καταπληκτικών αθλητών !!! Φαντάζεστε τι έχει να γίνει στη Sportshow !!!! Ο αγώνας είναι ανοιχτός για όλους, οπότε το θέαμα προβλέπεται φανταστικό.*
> *Επιπλέον κίνητρα για τους αθλητών τα πλούσια δώρα που θα μοιραστούν μέσω των χορηγών και κυρίως η μεγάλη διάκριση που θα έχουν οι νικητές να σταλθούν στη σκηνή των μεγαλύτερων διοργανώσεων σωματικής διάπλασης του κόσμου εκπροσωπώντας την Ελλάδα .*
> *Οι αγώνες αυτοί είναι το διάσημο MR UNIVERSE της ΝΑΒΒΑ στην Αγγλία και το ΜR-MISS WORLD FITNESS στη Γερμάνια.*
> *Να είστε όλοι εκεί ,στη μεγάλη αυτή γιορτή της σωματικής διάπλασης !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Θα ειμαι και εγω εκει χωρις δευτερη σκεψη! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Θα ειμαι και εγω εκει χωρις δευτερη σκεψη!


άντε να σε ξαναδούμε ρε άκη οι αγώνες είναι και μια ευκαιρία να δούμε φίλους που δεν βλέπουμε συχνά :03. Thumb up:  :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

επισυνάπτω και την επίσημη αφίσα των αγώνων στις 3 οκτωβρίου στην έθεση στην αθήνα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Εννοείται ότι θα είμαστε όλοι εκει !!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

κρίμα που δεν θα μπορέσω να κατέβω μου έτυχε μια δουλειά και δεν θα μπορέσω , αλλα ξέρω θα χαρούν κάποιοι όπως ο φώτης , γιατί αν είμαι εγω παρέα δεν θα έχουν ατασθαλείες και θα πάν νωρίς (το πρωί) για ύπνο . :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τελικα ρύθμισα τις δουλειές και θα παρεβρεθω στην έκθεση και στούς αγώνες οπότε μάλλον με την χαρα θα μείνει ο φωτης χαχαχα :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## ioannis1

εκεινη την ημερα παντρευεται ο φιλοσ καο μοντ *αργυρακης στρατος* επι τη ευκαιρεια...

----------


## Polyneikos

Άντε , η ωρα η καλη για τον Στρατο !!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

το ξέρω γιάννη και θα τον αναβάλει τον γάμο για μια εβδομάδα χαχαχα!! έτυχε την ίδια ημερομηνία αν δεν πάθαινε το ατύχημα τωρα θα ήταν παντρεμένος αλλα τι να κάνεις συμβαίνουν και αυτά .

εν τω μεταξύ θα είναι σε καταπληκτική φόρμα και ο φίλος μου ο τασούλης ο μινήδης που θα παίξει και στο γιούνιβερς σήμερα τα έμαθα τα ευχάριστα και ανυπομονώ να τον δω στην σκηνή και τού εύχομαι να πάει καλά όχι μόνο στο πανελλήνιο αλλα και στο γιούνιβερς που είναι αγώνας πρόκληση για κάθε αθλητη  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## alextg

> τελικα ρύθμισα τις δουλειές και θα παρεβρεθω στην έκθεση και στούς αγώνες οπότε μάλλον με την χαρα θα μείνει ο φωτης χαχαχα


Ηλια , εκθεση/διαγωνισμος χωρις εσενα δεν υφιστατε ... Αυτη τη φορα πρεπει να παρεβρεθω και εγω ωστε να μην κοιμηθουμε καθολου  :01. Razz:  θα το παρουμε σερι  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ηλια , εκθεση/διαγωνισμος χωρις εσενα δεν υφιστατε ... Αυτη τη φορα πρεπει να παρεβρεθω και εγω ωστε να μην κοιμηθουμε καθολου  θα το παρουμε σερι


και τι φταίω εγω ρε alextg που απο τις 12 παρα 10 πίνω το γάλα μου και 12  η ώρα φοράω τις μπιτζάμες μου και είμαι στο κρεβάτι να χαλάσω τις συνήθειές μου ? εσείς θα με χαλάσετε  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Μαρία

> τελικα ρύθμισα τις δουλειές και θα παρεβρεθω στην έκθεση και στούς αγώνες οπότε μάλλον με την χαρα θα μείνει ο φωτης χαχαχα


 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## KATERINI 144

αυτος ο φωτης τελικά πρεπει να ειναι μεγαλο λαμογιο, καλύτερα να μην του πουμε τίποτα για να μην έρθει !!!   :01. Unsure: 


 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μην βγάλεις βρώμα κατερίνη να μην έρθει ο φωτης ,γιατί αυτός έμαθα παρασύρει και τον ηλία που ο ηλίας την κυριακή πηγαίνει στην εκκλησία και αν μπλέξει με τον φωτη το σάββατο μπορεί να αργήσει να κοιμηθει και το πρωί να χάσει τον εκκλησιασμό  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Polyneikos

Eννοείται ότι το team της Νέας Μακρης θα είναι σύσσωμο,Σιγάλας,Γκίκας,
Βουλγαρέλης,εγω,Ραμπο (εννοείται !!) και άλλοι που δεν ξέρετε !! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## anjelica

> αυτος ο φωτης τελικά πρεπει να ειναι μεγαλο λαμογιο, καλύτερα να μην του πουμε τίποτα για να μην έρθει !!!


 :01. ROFL:

----------


## anjelica

> Eννοείται ότι το team της Νέας Μακρης θα είναι σύσσωμο,Σιγάλας,Γκίκας,
> Βουλγαρέλης,εγω,Ραμπο (εννοείται !!) και άλλοι που δεν ξέρετε !!


τον Ραμπο δεν τον πηρανε στις ειδικες δυναμες???

----------


## KATERINI 144

τωρα θα σας πω και ενα δυσάρεστο όμως, στις 4 οκτωμβριου ανακοινώθηκαν  εκλογές, πριν λιγο το ακουσα στις ειδήσεις,  μαλλον θα αλλαξει ημερομηνια ο αγωνας?!

----------


## KATERINI 144

> μην βγάλεις βρώμα κατερίνη να μην έρθει ο φωτης ,γιατί αυτός έμαθα παρασύρει και τον ηλία που ο ηλίας την κυριακή πηγαίνει στην εκκλησία και αν μπλέξει με τον φωτη το σάββατο μπορεί να αργήσει να κοιμηθει και το πρωί να χάσει τον εκκλησιασμό


ηλια εχεις δίκαιο, την προηγούμενη φορα εκτος απο την εκκλησία  παραλίγο να χασουμε και τον αγωνα  :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ioannis1

καλα λες φωτη σιγουρα θα αλλαξει.γκαντεμια.

----------


## KATERINI 144

μαλλον καλύτερα γιατι επεφτε μαζι με τον γαμο του Στρατου του Αργυράκη και οπως να το κανεις κάποιοι θα λίπανε απο το ενα η το αλλο γεγονός, 

υσ: τεράστιε εσυ εισαι κατω στην αφίσα απο τον αγώνα της κατερινης!!  :05. Biceps:

----------


## ioannis1

ναι φωτη μαζι με τον φιλο μας τον βασο.ειναι ητριτη συνεχομενη αφισα στην οποια με τιμα ο προεδρος της ναββα στρατος χατζηδημητριαδης και τον ευχαριστω πολυ γιαυτο.για μενα αυτη ειναι η μεγαλυτερη ανταμοιβη για τον κοπο μου.

----------


## Exci

> ναι φωτη μαζι με τον φιλο μας τον βασο.ειναι ητριτη συνεχομενη αφισα στην οποια με τιμα ο προεδρος της ναββα στρατος χατζηδημητριαδης και τον ευχαριστω πολυ γιαυτο.για μενα αυτη ειναι η μεγαλυτερη ανταμοιβη για τον κοπο μου.


 :03. Clap: 
Aναμενουμε νεα λοιπον για νεα ημερομηνια.

----------


## jemstone

Να σας ανακοινώσω ότι λόγο των εκλογών η έκθεση sports show όντος προς το παρόν αναβάλετε όταν θα έχω περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το ποτέ θα γίνει θα σας ενημερώσω…. Δεν τη γλυτώνετε ότι θα γίνει θα γίνει…

----------


## NASSER

jemstone ισως μας βγει σε καλο ολους να τακτοποιησουμε καποιες εκρεμοτητες μας και οι αθλητες να εχουν το χρονο να βρεθουν στη σκηνη πιο φορμαρισμενοι  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τα τελευταία νέα που έμαθα λένε πως η έκθεση επειδή υπάρχει κενο θα μεταφερθεί μια εβδομάδα μετα , αυτό είναι το επικρατέστερο αλλα θα πω με σιγουρια μόλις μάθω οτι κλείδωσε η ημερομηνία

----------


## Levrone

τοτε ειναι που θα ερθουμε, αλλιως τζιφος στο ημιφως!

----------


## Muscleboss

και η Πάτρα θα δώσει δυναμικό παρών. καλό ήταν που μεταφέρθηκε γιατι πολλοί θα είχαν πρόβλημα αν έπεφτε μαζί με τις εκλογές.

ΜΒ

----------


## alextg

> και η Πάτρα θα δώσει δυναμικό παρών. καλό ήταν που μεταφέρθηκα γιατι πολλοί θα είχαν πρόβλημα αν έπεφτε μαζί με τις εκλογές.
> 
> ΜΒ


Εννοειτε οτι η Πατρα θα δωσει δυναμικο παρων ... Παναγιωτη , θα παρεις το Φωτη και θα ανεβεται standard.Δεν γινεται διαγωνσιμος/εκθεση χωρις εσας ... Μετα το Wabba πιστευω οτι η ομαδα πρεπει να εμφανιζετε συσσωμη καθε φορα, και παντα να γινεται μεγαλυτερη ... Ο μονος που δεν υπαρχει προβλημα να ερθει ειναι ο Φωτης εκ Κατερινης , γιατι παλι θα με ζαλιζει  :01. Razz:

----------


## KATERINI 144

εγω πάντως δεν τραβαω τον αλλο απο το λαιμό και να φωνάζω ΚΟΙΤΑ ΚΟΙΤΑ σαν μερικούς!! μονο φωνάζω.

υσ: παραλίγο να με πνίξεις 






 :02. Smile:

----------


## a.minidis

:05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:  :01. Razz:  :03. Thumb up: 


> το ξέρω γιάννη και θα τον αναβάλει τον γάμο για μια εβδομάδα χαχαχα!! έτυχε την ίδια ημερομηνία αν δεν πάθαινε το ατύχημα τωρα θα ήταν παντρεμένος αλλα τι να κάνεις συμβαίνουν και αυτά .
> 
> εν τω μεταξύ θα είναι σε καταπληκτική φόρμα και ο φίλος μου ο τασούλης ο μινήδης που θα παίξει και στο γιούνιβερς σήμερα τα έμαθα τα ευχάριστα και ανυπομονώ να τον δω στην σκηνή και τού εύχομαι να πάει καλά όχι μόνο στο πανελλήνιο αλλα και στο γιούνιβερς που είναι αγώνας πρόκληση για κάθε αθλητη

----------


## NASSER

> 



Δωστα ολα Τασο!!! Αντε να δειξεις τι κορμια βγαζει η Θεσσαλονικη  :05. Posing: 
Καλη επιτυχια να εχεις στους μεγαλους στοχους σου!

----------


## a.minidis

> Δωστα ολα Τασο!!! Αντε να δειξεις τι κορμια βγαζει η Θεσσαλονικη 
> Καλη επιτυχια να εχεις στους μεγαλους στοχους σου!


thanks φιλε,αν ολα πανε καλα....θαμαι σε καλη φορμα,αν και στοχος ειναι το universe :02. Welcome:  ...ιδομεν!!

----------


## ioannis1

και μεις για το universe λεμε τασοο.καλη επιτυχια φιλε.

----------


## jemstone

Λοιπόν boys and girls η έκθεση θα γίνει τελικά στις 8-11   Οκτώβριου   μια εβδομάδα μετά από τις εκλογές όποτε σας περιμένω τότε…. Χαχαχ σας είπα δεν τη γλιτώνετε..
  Ηλία αν δεν κάνω λάθος η αγώνες θα είναι πάλι Σάββατο αλλά 10 του μηνός.. κοιτά το και εσύ και ενημέρωσε μας


  Α!!! και ένας από τους αγαπητούς μας MODS ας αλλάξουν την ημερομηνία μην μπερδευτεί κανένας στο topic

love and kisses to everyone

----------


## Muscleboss

οκ. τα λέμε εκεί  :01. Wink: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια το σεναριο για επαναληπτικες εκλογες δεν σας επηρεαζει;;Ειναι πολύ πιθανες,για αυτο σας το λεω....

----------


## jemstone

Δεν θα αλλάξουν ημερομηνία και να υπάρξουν επαναληπτικές απλά όση έρθουν αν γίνουν έτσι τα πράγματα  γιατί είναι πιασμένο το εκθεσιακό για άλλες έκθεσης σε μετέπιπτα ημερομηνίες από ότι μου είπαν

----------


## jemstone

Καλά τη mods έχουμε ….. είστε και γρήγορη και φοβερή ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## Levrone

> Παιδια το σεναριο για επαναληπτικες εκλογες δεν σας επηρεαζει;;Ειναι πολύ πιθανες,για αυτο σας το λεω....


αν γινουν επαναληπικες δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα γινουν την επομενη Κυριακη. μπορει να γινουν και πιο μετα.

----------


## Levrone

επαληθευω το πιο πανω μου ποστ, αν εχουμε επαναληψη πανε ενα μηνα μετα ..συγνωμη για το οφ τοπικ..

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

όπως είχα πει παιδια απλα έχει επιβεβαιωθεί πλέον η ημερομηνία και οι αγώνες πάλι σάββατο , δεν θα γίνουν επαναληπτικές εκλογές και να προκείψει την άλλη εβδομάδα ,  οπότε δεν έγινε και μεγάλη ζημια , όλα θα πάνε καλά , απλα μεταφέρτονται μια εβδομάδα οι αγώνες

μόνο εγω δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω επειδή μου έτυχε λόγω αστάθμητων παραγόντων :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Καλά τη mods έχουμε ….. είστε και γρήγορη και φοβερή ευχαριστώ!!!


και γρήγορη και φοβερή αποκλείεται να είμαστε, γρήγοροι και φοβεροί οκ το δέχομαι, είμαστε   :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> και γρήγορη και φοβερή αποκλείεται να είμαστε, γρήγοροι και φοβεροί οκ το δέχομαι, είμαστε


πέστα ρε φωτη γιατί μας έκαναν θυληκού γένους απα πα και θα ισχυριστεί τώρα ορθογραφικό λάθος η τζούλια (τελικά κακό είναι να σε λένε γυναίκα ) χαχαχαχαα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:

----------


## jemstone

Καλά Ηλία δεν το συζητάω θα έρθεις κανόνισε τις δουλείες σου έχεις ένα φουλ μήνα να το κάνει… άντε μην τα πάρω

----------


## Μαρία

> Καλά Ηλία δεν το συζητάω θα έρθεις κανόνισε τις δουλείες σου έχεις ένα φουλ μήνα να το κάνει… άντε μην τα πάρω


Αλλιως θα έρθεις σηκωτός(εισαι και βαρύς γμτ)δεν το συζηταμε!!!!!Αντε μην τα πάρουμε!!!!! :05. Weights:

----------


## jemstone

Πες τα ρε Μαρία… βασικά Ηλία δεν έχεις επιλογή θα έρθεις απλά….

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

δεν θέλω να δείξω οτι τρομοκρατήθηκα αλλα πολύ απειλιτικές οι συμφορουμίτισες η αλήθεια είναι με την τζούλια δεν είναι να αστειεύεσαι εδω το φίδι το έκανε σούπα , που να τα βγάλεις πέρα , γι αυτό και γω θα κάνω τον κινέζο και θα πρέπει να παρεβρεθώ .
εδω δέχομε απειλές και κανένας δεν πάίρνει θέση (εμ και χαζοί είναι να το παίξουν παλικαράδες ) μ αφήσαν μόνο και αβοήθητο :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Levrone

Ηλια αν πεις οτι δε θα κατεβεις δε θα το προσπαθησω καθολου να ανεβω. το δηλωνω!

εδω ζω και αναπνεω βρεθουμε ολοι παρεα, να παρουμε και το Φωτη, και οποιος αλλος μπορει να δουμε ισα-ισα 2 ωρες αγωνα και να βολταρουμε μετα στην Αθηνα.. :01. Razz:  :01. ROFL:  :03. Thumb up: 

τα κατατοπια δεν τα ξερω καλα αλλα ψαχνοντας κατι θα βρουμε.. :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## anjelica

> Ηλια αν πεις οτι δε θα κατεβεις δε θα το προσπαθησω καθολου να ανεβω. το δηλωνω!
> 
> εδω ζω και αναπνεω βρεθουμε ολοι παρεα, να παρουμε και το Φωτη, και οποιος αλλος μπορει να δουμε ισα-ισα 2 ωρες αγωνα και να βολταρουμε μετα στην Αθηνα..
> 
> τα κατατοπια δεν τα ξερω καλα αλλα ψαχνοντας κατι θα βρουμε..


Θα ερθει και ο γιατρος Diesel  :02. Shock: ,κρατιστε με λειποθυμω!!!

----------


## Levrone

> Θα ερθει και ο γιατρος Diesel ,κρατιστε με λειποθυμω!!!


χου ρε!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ηλια αν πεις οτι δε θα κατεβεις δε θα το προσπαθησω καθολου να ανεβω. το δηλωνω!
> 
> εδω ζω και αναπνεω βρεθουμε ολοι παρεα, να παρουμε και το Φωτη, και οποιος αλλος μπορει να δουμε ισα-ισα 2 ωρες αγωνα και να βολταρουμε μετα στην Αθηνα..
> 
> τα κατατοπια δεν τα ξερω καλα αλλα ψαχνοντας κατι θα βρουμε..


δεν χρειαζόμαστε να ξέρουμε  κατατόπια μας καθοδηγεί το ένστικτο ξέρουμε απο την προηγούμενη φορα που πηγαμε στο αγνωστο με βάρκα την ελπίδα .

εμείς ούτως η άλλως με απλα πράγματα είμαστε ικανοποιημένοι καλη παρεα καλό φαγητό και ποτο και απο 2 χοτ μπειμπς ο καθένας (για να μην κουράζονται μωρε ) όταν υπάρχουν οι προυποθέσεις όπου και να πάς καλά θα περάσεις απλα να έχουμε μαζί μας την καλή  διάθεσή μας :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Levrone

> δεν χρειαζόμαστε να ξέρουμε  κατατόπια μας καθοδηγεί το ένστικτο ξέρουμε απο την προηγούμενη φορα που πηγαμε στο αγνωστο με βάρκα την ελπίδα .
> 
> εμείς ούτως η άλλως με απλα πράγματα είμαστε ικανοποιημένοι καλη παρεα καλό φαγητό και ποτο και απο 2 χοτ μπειμπς ο καθένας (για να μην κουράζονται μωρε ) όταν υπάρχουν οι προυποθέσεις όπου και να πάς καλά θα περάσεις απλα να έχουμε μαζί μας την καλή  διάθεσή μας


ναι αλλα και το Φωτη γιατι θελουμε καποιο γοη και μαγνητη για τα hot babes στην παρεα!  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ναι αλλα και το Φωτη γιατι θελουμε καποιο γοη και μαγνητη για τα hot babes στην παρεα!


 
δεν το είπα γιατί είναι δεδομένο ,ο φωτης πάει πακέτο με μένα δεν λέω είμαστε συμφεροντολόγοι αλλα ας συνησφέρει μωρε κι αυτός για την ομαδικότητα .
άλλωστε ο φωτης έδειξε το ταλέντο του με την βοήθεια στην διεξαγωγή των αγώνων στην κατερίνη .

μετα τούς αγώνες θα λειτουργήσει σαν μαγνήτης  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Exci

> μετα τούς αγώνες θα λειτουργήσει σαν μαγνήτης


Με τι πολικοτητα?  :02. Idea:

----------


## anjelica

> Με τι πολικοτητα?


με + :03. Thumb up:  :01. Wink:

----------


## jemstone

Λοιπόν παιδιά και sorry  για αυτό που θα κάνω αλλά η ημερομηνία της έκθεσης ναι και πάλι άλλαξε.. τελικά είχατε δίκιο κάποιοι 
φοβούνται για επαναληπτικές και το ξανά μεταφέρουν μια εβδομάδα μετά δλδ 15-18 Οκτωβρίου.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Λοιπόν παιδιά και sorry για αυτό που θα κάνω αλλά η ημερομηνία της έκθεσης ναι και πάλι άλλαξε.. τελικά είχατε δίκιο κάποιοι 
> φοβούνται για επαναληπτικές και το ξανά μεταφέρουν μια εβδομάδα μετά δλδ 15-18 Οκτωβρίου.


 
παιδια η τζούλια φταίει!! απλα την βόλευε μετα μια εβδομάδα και έχει τις διασυνδέσεις και κάνει ότι θέλει με τις ημερομηνίες  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Levrone

εγω λεω να δωσουμε εμεις ενα ραντεβου στην Αθηνα ανεξαρτητα απο αγωνες..να παμε, να τα κανουμε ρημαδιο, να φαμε σαν τα ζωα , να βγουμε ως το πρωι και να γυρισουμε πισω..σιγα δα, και παμε αλλη φορα για τους αγωνες..κι αλλοι θα γινουν αλλωστε.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> ναι αλλα και το Φωτη γιατι θελουμε καποιο γοη και μαγνητη για τα hot babes στην παρεα!


 :01. Sneaky:  :01. Sneaky:  :01. Sneaky:  αληταρα, εγω δεν ειμαι για τετοια  :08. Turtle: 



> δεν το είπα γιατί είναι δεδομένο ,ο φωτης πάει πακέτο με μένα δεν λέω είμαστε συμφεροντολόγοι αλλα ας συνησφέρει μωρε κι αυτός για την ομαδικότητα .
> άλλωστε ο φωτης έδειξε το ταλέντο του με την βοήθεια στην διεξαγωγή των αγώνων στην κατερίνη .
> 
> μετα τούς αγώνες θα λειτουργήσει σαν μαγνήτης


γιατι, πριν και κατα τη διαρκεια των αγωνων τη αποστολή εχω ηλια?!  :01. Unsure:   :01. Unsure:  αυτο που υποψιάζομαι?!  τσακιρ κεφι στα αποδυτήρια?!  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> αληταρα, εγω δεν ειμαι για τετοια 
> γιατι, πριν και κατα τη διαρκεια των αγωνων τη αποστολή εχω ηλια?!   αυτο που υποψιάζομαι?! τσακιρ κεφι στα αποδυτήρια?!


αφού τα καταφέρνεις μια χαρα ρε φωτη στην οργάνωση των αποδυτηρίων ,και θα χρειαζόταν ενα άτομο να βοηθήσει στο βάψιμο των κοριτσιών δεν θα είναι και πολλες οπότε δεν θα υπάρχει πολύ κούραση για σενα , αλλα αφού είναι κόπος δεν πειραζει θα προσφερθεί κάποιος άλλος.

επίσης κάτι που δεν γνωρίζετε μόνο η τζούλια το ξέρει, είχε ενα ατύχημα ο πρόεδρος της ναββα ο στράτος ο χατζηδημητριάδης τον χτύπησε αμάξι ενω ήταν με το μηχανάκι και εσπασε τον αστράγαλο, ευτυχώς  όλα ενταξει δεν θα αφήσει ούτε κάποιο πρόβλημα αλλα επειδή είναι πόδι υπάρχει πρόβλημα στις μετακινήσεις ,τον εβαλαν βιδες αύριο βγαίνει και πάει στο σπίτι απλα προβλέπω μέχρι τους αγώνες θα είναι με πατερίτσες , οπότε μάλον εγω θα χρειαστεί να κατέβω πιο μπροστα αθήνα να βοηθήσω την κατάσταση και στο περίπτερο στην έκθεση .

οπότε να δω πως θα την παλέψω φώτη παραπάνω μέρες στην αθήνα φοβάμε να μην πλήξω αλλα θα έχει κανένα καφενείο να πάω για πρέφα να περνάει η ώρα γιατί εγω σε καφετέρειες και αυτα τα νυχτερινα δεν πάω 12 η ωρα φοραω τις μπιτζαμες μου :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## KATERINI 144

περάστηκα πες στον Στρατο Ηλια.




> αφού τα καταφέρνεις μια χαρα ρε φωτη στην οργάνωση των αποδυτηρίων ,και θα χρειαζόταν ενα άτομο να βοηθήσει στο βάψιμο των κοριτσιών δεν θα είναι και πολλες οπότε δεν θα υπάρχει πολύ κούραση για σενα , αλλα αφού είναι κόπος δεν πειραζει θα προσφερθεί κάποιος άλλος.


μα αφου  ειπα τσακιρ κεφι, δε διαβαζεις ρε ηλια, αααα μη μας τα γυρνας τωρα και βγουνε αλλοι 30 εθελοντες !!! :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> περάστηκα πες στον Στρατο Ηλια.
> 
> μα αφου ειπα τσακιρ κεφι, δε διαβαζεις ρε ηλια, αααα μη μας τα γυρνας τωρα και βγουνε αλλοι 30 εθελοντες !!!


θα του δώσω τα χαιρετίσματα φωτη 

να γι αυτό σε πάω πάντα προνοητικός τώρα το πρόσεξα δίκιο έχεις εγω διέκρινα ενα υφος αγανάκτησης αλλα μάλον λάθος μου , οι εθελοντες μόνο σε περίπτωση απουσίας σου  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## KontorinisMD

Θα μαι και εγώ εκεί να τα πούμε απο κοντά με όλους 
 :08. Toast:

----------


## anjelica

:08. Toast: 


> Θα μαι και εγώ εκεί να τα πούμε απο κοντά με όλους

----------


## jemstone

Κράτα απουσιολόγιο και όποιος δεν έρθει θα πάρει απουσία…
  Τριανταφύλλου  και Αναστασίου εσείς θα φάτε αποβολή αν δεν έρθετε :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:

----------


## KATERINI 144

αμα ειναι να βαρας ετσι σιγα μην έρθουμε  :05. Posing: 


 :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:

----------


## jemstone

Χαχα Φώτη απλά να υπενθυμίσω ότι το ξύλο βγήκε από το παράδεισο

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Χαχα Φώτη απλά να υπενθυμίσω ότι το ξύλο βγήκε από το παράδεισο


 
αχ εσύ αγγελούδι παραδεισένιο , βάρα ρε αντέχουμε να δούμε τι θα καταλάβεις 
ρε καταλάβετε αγοράκια σαν και μας ούτε με τριανταφυλλο δεν κάνει να μας βαράτε  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## jemstone

Ένταξη ρε Ηλία δεν είπα ότι θα πάρω και τη βρεγμένη σανιδά να σας βαράω άλλωστε το δικό μου το ξύλο πάνω σε σας σαν μασάζ θα σας φαίνεται.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

να υπενθυμίσω και κάτι για τους αγώνες συμφωνα με τα τελευταία νεα που εχω αν  αλλαξει κατι θα ενημερώσω έγινε συμφωνία με τον υπεύθυνο της εκθεσης και τον πρόεδρο της ναββα στρατο χατζηδημητριάδη ,*με την είσοδο της έκθεσης που θα είναι νομίζω 6 ευρώ θα μπορεί κάποιος να παρακολουθήσει και τον αγώνα νομίζω είναι καλή προσφορα στην ουσία τζάμπα θα είναι ο αγώνας* , επίσης θα πάρουμε και κάποιες προσκλήσεις ελευθέρας όπου θα μοιραστούν σε κάποια μέλη του φόρουμ τιμής ένεκεν για την ιστοσελίδα μας και τα μέλη , δεν ξέρω πόσες είναι νωρίς ακόμη αλλα θα γίνει και αυτό .

 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## jemstone

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ένταξη ρε Ηλία δεν είπα ότι θα πάρω και τη βρεγμένη σανιδά να σας βαράω άλλωστε το δικό μου το ξύλο πάνω σε σας σαν μασάζ θα σας φαίνεται.


 
τωρα ησύχασα αφού δεν θα υπάρχουν βοηθητικά μεσα στο ξύλο όλα καλά, όσο δυνατα θες βάρα αρκεί να υπάρχει επαφη φυσική,  χωρίς ενοώ βοηθητικα γάντια και σιδερικα , έτσι όλη μέρα βάρα τζούλια χαμπάρι δεν παίρνουμε  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## jemstone

ΕΝΤΑΞΗ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ….θα κάνω τώρα προετοιμασία  για την ήμερα εκείνη γιατί θα είναι σαν να χτύπα τοίχο… θα ματώσουν τα χεράκια μου

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ΕΝΤΑΞΗ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ….θα κάνω τώρα προετοιμασία για την ήμερα εκείνη γιατί θα είναι σαν να χτύπα τοίχο… θα ματώσουν τα χεράκια μου


 
να τέτοια λές και θα μας κάνεις πιο μαλακους κι απ τα σύκα οπότε τα χεράκια σου δεν διατρέχουν κανένα κίνδυνο , μάλον θα είναι πιο απαλα και βελούδινα .

 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

λοιπόν παιδια το συμπέρασμα που βγαίνει είναι δεν γίνετε εγω να μιλάω με γυναίκες σαν την τζούλια και γενικότερα τα λουλούδια του φόρουμ,  με αποσυντονίζουν και ξεφεύγω απο το θεμα και έρχομε να δικαιολογήσω τον πρωτόπλαστο αδάμ που τον παρέσυρε η εύα , εδω εμείς μετα απο χιλιάδες χρόνια που τις μάθαμε και πάλι χάνουμε την μπάλα , γιατί τα πόστ που κάνει μου δίνει το βημα και με το ζόρι κρατιέμαι να μην γραψω έκθεση :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## vAnY

:05. Weights: τι κι αν αλλαζουν οι ημερομηνιες εμεις ετσι κι αλλιως εκει θαμαστε...
εαν θελετα κανονιζουμε καμια εξοδο πριν η μετα τους αγωνες...η και τα δυο! χιχι :08. Turtle: 
Η πριν θα ειναι υγιεινη συναντηση, για καφε σκετο, καμια προπονηση ολοι μαζι σε κανα γυμναστηριο... ε και η μετα θαναι ολο το αντιθετο! :01. ROFL:

----------


## eas2000

Ξερει κανενας αν θα έχει και πόσο θα κοστιζει η εισοδος;

----------


## anjelica

> Ξερει κανενας αν θα έχει και πόσο θα κοστιζει η εισοδος;


κοιτα 5 μηνυματα πιο πανω

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> τι κι αν αλλαζουν οι ημερομηνιες εμεις ετσι κι αλλιως εκει θαμαστε...
> εαν θελετα κανονιζουμε καμια εξοδο πριν η μετα τους αγωνες...η και τα δυο! χιχι
> Η πριν θα ειναι υγιεινη συναντηση, για καφε σκετο, καμια προπονηση ολοι μαζι σε κανα γυμναστηριο... ε και η μετα θαναι ολο το αντιθετο!


 
α ρε βανυ προγραματίστρια όλο ωραίες ιδέες είσαι , καλα αυτό με το γυμναστήριο πολύ καλό το βρίσκω απλα εμένα σίγουρα εκείνο που θα μου λείψει στην αθήνα δεν θα είναι η προπόνηση γι αυτό εγω θα σας βλέπω να σηκώνετε τα κιλά και θα ελέγχω αν εκτελείτε σωστα τις ασκήσεις και όποιος η όποια δεν είναι επιμελής θα πάει νωρίς για ύπνο ενω οι υπόλοιποι νωρίς το μεσημέρι :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## alextg

> α ρε βανυ προγραματίστρια όλο ωραίες ιδέες είσαι , καλα αυτό με το γυμναστήριο πολύ καλό το βρίσκω απλα εμένα σίγουρα εκείνο που θα μου λείψει στην αθήνα δεν θα είναι η προπόνηση γι αυτό εγω θα σας βλέπω να σηκώνετε τα κιλά και θα ελέγχω αν εκτελείτε σωστα τις ασκήσεις και όποιος η όποια δεν είναι επιμελής θα πάει νωρίς για ύπνο ενω οι υπόλοιποι νωρίς το μεσημέρι


Ηλια , μπορω να βοηθαω στην επιβλεψη ?  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ηλια , μπορω να βοηθαω στην επιβλεψη ?


 
τώρα τι να πώ να τέτοια λέτε και με σκλαβώνετε τι πρόθυμα παιδιά για βοήθεια και αλληλεγγύη :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## alextg

> τώρα τι να πώ να τέτοια λέτε και με σκλαβώνετε τι πρόθυμα παιδιά για βοήθεια και αλληλεγγύη


Εννοειτε ! Εγω παντα προθυμος να βοηθησω τετοιες δυσκολες ωρες ...

----------


## RAMBO

θα ερθω και γω... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> θα ερθω και γω...


και βέβαια να ρθείς ρε ράμπο ασχετα αν δυσαρεστήσεις κάποιους που θα τους πάρεις την μπουκιά απ το στόμα γιατί θα μονοπωλείς το ενδιαφέρον των χότ μπειμπς :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## alextg

> και βέβαια να ρθείς ρε ράμπο ασχετα αν δυσαρεστήσεις κάποιους που θα τους πάρεις την μπουκιά απ το στόμα γιατί θα μονοπωλείς το ενδιαφέρον των χότ μπειμπς


Χαχα .... Γεια σου ρε Ραμπο hot babe !

----------


## Levrone

> Χαχα .... Γεια σου ρε Ραμπο hot babe !


alextg εμεις δεν αποπροσανατολιζομαστε απο το "στοχο" μας! 

8α φερεις τα συμβολαια να ιδρυσουμε το φαν κλαμπ? ξερεις εσυ ποιο εννοω!

----------


## vAnY

ναι ναι ναι  :05. Weights:  να μας επιβλεπετε να μας συμβουλευετε στη σωστη εκτελεση των ασκησεων .....ποτε θα ξαναεχουμε ευκαιρια να ειναι τοσο live το φορουμ μας σε συζητησεις περι προπονησης κλπ?? :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## alextg

> alextg εμεις δεν αποπροσανατολιζομαστε απο το "στοχο" μας! 
> 
> 8α φερεις τα συμβολαια να ιδρυσουμε το φαν κλαμπ? ξερεις εσυ ποιο εννοω!


ENNOEITE ! Υπογραφες , συμβολαιογραφοι , μαρτυρες κτλ κτλ ... Πρεπει να γινει επιτελους ! Μ'αρεσει που μενεις πιστος στις αρχες,αξιες και ιδανικα ! Μαζι για μια νεα Ελλαδα (οπα πειρα φορα  :01. Razz: )

----------


## Levrone

> ENNOEITE ! Υπογραφες , συμβολαιογραφοι , μαρτυρες κτλ κτλ ... Πρεπει να γινει επιτελους ! Μ'αρεσει που μενεις πιστος στις αρχες,αξιες και ιδανικα ! Μαζι για μια νεα Ελλαδα (οπα πειρα φορα )


πρεπει να ειναι εκει ομως και το ατομο για για το οποιο θα ανοιξουμε το φαν κλαμπ! εγω ετσι τυχαια δεν ερχομαι!

----------


## pepeismenos karga

πολυ ωραια...θα ειμαι και εγω εκει....μακαρι να τα πουμε με ολους...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ναι ναι ναι  να μας επιβλεπετε να μας συμβουλευετε στη σωστη εκτελεση των ασκησεων .....ποτε θα ξαναεχουμε ευκαιρια να ειναι τοσο live το φορουμ μας σε συζητησεις περι προπονησης κλπ??


 
γι αυτό πέρα απο πλάκα ακόμη και κάποιες απορίες η κατι που δεν εχετε καταλάβει σημειώστε το μην το ξεχάσετε και τα λέμε απο κοντα προφορικα γιατι μόνο γραπτα δεν παλεύεται :08. Turtle:

----------


## anjelica

αυτη τη φορα θα ειναι πιο ωραια !!!!!! επειδη θα λειπω...

----------


## Levrone

> αυτη τη φορα θα ειναι πιο ωραια !!!!!! επειδη θα λειπω...


παιδες αλλαξα αποψη! δε θα ερθω!

----------


## anjelica

> παιδες αλλαξα αποψη! δε θα ερθω!


εσυ γιατι???

----------


## Levrone

> εσυ γιατι???


αν δεν ερθει η Αντζελικα δεν ερχομαι!!!! το λεω και το δηλωνω!

----------


## vAnY

> αυτη τη φορα θα ειναι πιο ωραια !!!!!! επειδη θα λειπω...


τι θα κανεις ???????????!! :02. Shock:  :08. Spank:  :08. Spank:

----------


## anjelica

> αν δεν ερθει η Αντζελικα δεν ερχομαι!!!! το λεω και το δηλωνω!


α καταλαβα....θελεις να παρεις εκδικηση για το hot brave που ελεγες  :08. Door EEK:

----------


## Levrone

οχι διοτι οταν εκδικουμαι χτυπαω σαν κομπρα (ππππ-ςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς   ,   αααα-τ-σσσσσ-αααα ) και δε θα εκανα ποτε κατι τετοιο σε μελος του φορουμ!!!!

----------


## anjelica

> οχι διοτι οταν εκδικουμαι χτυπαω σαν κομπρα (ππππ-ςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςςς   ,   αααα-τ-σσσσσ-αααα ) και δε θα εκανα ποτε κατι τετοιο σε μελος του φορουμ!!!!


αχ ησυχασα τωρα.....κομπρα!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Ρε παιδια να πουμε και τίποτα για τον αγώνα...(Ο σπασίκλας admin :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: )
Ξερουμε ποιοι θα κατεβουν να παίξουν;Γενικα συμμετοχες;Ηλία,τι ξερεις εσυ;

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ρε παιδια να πουμε και τίποτα για τον αγώνα...(Ο σπασίκλας admin)
> Ξερουμε ποιοι θα κατεβουν να παίξουν;Γενικα συμμετοχες;Ηλία,τι ξερεις εσυ;


 
δεν είσαι σπασίκλας καθόλου κώστα αφού και γω γραφω τα  ονόματα αυτών που ξεφεύγουν και θα γίνουν συστάσεις στην αθήνα (οι γυναίκες φταίνε και παρασέρνουν και τους άντρες )και θα πέσουν οι ποινές  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

τωρα στο θέμα μας προβλέπετε χαμός απο συμετοχές αλλα ώς γνωστόν όλοι τελευταία στιγμή δηλώνουν , η τόπ συμετοχή ΄μέχρι στιγμής είναι του τασου του μινήδη που είναι εμφανώς βελτιωμένος και μεχρι τότε πιστεύω θα είναι πιο χυδαίος απο γράμωση και ποιότητα , ο δικός μας του φόρουμ ο ιάκωβος θα κατεβει θα περάσει να τον δώ κιόλας και επίσης ενας νεοεμφανιζόμενος απο τεφα κομοτινής νομίζω όπου θα έρθει αύριο να τον δώ και να σχεδιάσουμε αν είναι εφικτό την προετοιμασία του. 

πιστεύω θα είναι μια ωραία γιορτη του ββ όπου θα βρεθούν και πολλοι παλιοι και νέοι πρωταθλητες απ ότι πληροφορήθηκα ΄μετα απο επικοινωνία μαζί του θα είναι και ο μανώλης ο καραμανλάκης ΄.

και να μην ξεχνάμε αυτός ο αγώνας θα είναι πρόκρηση για τις 24 - 10 στο γιούνιβερς και μια εβδομαδα μετα για το φίτνες το παγκόσμιο . 
 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και να μην το ξεχνάμε η είσοδος όπως προαναφέρθηκε και πιο πάνω θα είναι δωρεάν και επειδή έγκαιρα έγινε η δημοσιοποίηση του αγώνα θα είναι καλό και για τους αθλητες αλλα και θεατες  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## a.minidis

> δεν είσαι σπασίκλας καθόλου κώστα αφού και γω γραφω τα  ονόματα αυτών που ξεφεύγουν και θα γίνουν συστάσεις στην αθήνα (οι γυναίκες φταίνε και παρασέρνουν και τους άντρες )και θα πέσουν οι ποινές 
> 
> τωρα στο θέμα μας προβλέπετε χαμός απο συμετοχές αλλα ώς γνωστόν όλοι τελευταία στιγμή δηλώνουν , η τόπ συμετοχή ΄μέχρι στιγμής είναι του τασου του μινήδη που είναι εμφανώς βελτιωμένος και μεχρι τότε πιστεύω θα είναι πιο χυδαίος απο γράμωση και ποιότητα , ο δικός μας του φόρουμ ο ιάκωβος θα κατεβει θα περάσει να τον δώ κιόλας και επίσης ενας νεοεμφανιζόμενος απο τεφα κομοτινής νομίζω όπου θα έρθει αύριο να τον δώ και να σχεδιάσουμε αν είναι εφικτό την προετοιμασία του. 
> 
> πιστεύω θα είναι μια ωραία γιορτη του ββ όπου θα βρεθούν και πολλοι παλιοι και νέοι πρωταθλητες απ ότι πληροφορήθηκα ΄μετα απο επικοινωνία μαζί του θα είναι και ο μανώλης ο καραμανλάκης ΄.
> 
> και να μην ξεχνάμε αυτός ο αγώνας θα είναι πρόκρηση για τις 24 - 10 στο γιούνιβερς και μια εβδομαδα μετα για το φίτνες το παγκόσμιο .


χαχαχαχαχα!!! :01. Razz:

----------


## alekoukosmyconian

τελικα αφου είναι 15 με 18 οκτ. 17 απογευμα σαββάτου τι ώρα να είμαστε εκει?

εννοείται όλο το φόρουμ.!φέρτε ψηφιακές  :01. Wink:

----------


## anjelica

> τελικα αφου είναι 15 με 18 οκτ. 17 απογευμα σαββάτου τι ώρα να είμαστε εκει?
> 
> εννοείται όλο το φόρουμ.!φέρτε ψηφιακές


ναι :03. Thumb up:  θελουμε προγραμμα!!!

----------


## giwrgaros

παιδια που ακριβως 8α γινουν οι αγωνες...?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> παιδια που ακριβως 8α γινουν οι αγωνες...?


 
μέσα στο τόπικ είναι η αφίσα του αγώνα με ακριβής ημερομηνια σαββατο 17 και συνήθως απόγευμα  μια και έξω προκριματικοί και τελικοί στο χωρο της εκθεσης σπορτ σοου, ολυμπιακα ακίνητα  πρωην ανατολικο .

κατα της 5 θα αρχίσει το τσέκιν των αθλητων , άλλωστε και μεσα θα εχει ενδιαφερον περίπτερα αθλητικων ειδων και εταιριών συμπληρωμάτων .

και όμορφες υπάρξεις  θα περιφέρονται στον χώρο αλλα την παράσταση θα κλέψουν τα κορτσάκια του φόρουμ , με έξαλη εμφάνηση.

ότι νεότερο θα υπάρχει ενημέρωση μέσω του φόρουμ  :08. Toast:

----------


## giwrgaros

καλη φαση....8α ειμαι και εγω εκει..

----------


## jemstone

Σας περιμένω όλους είναι μια μεγάλη γιορτή γυμναστικής και έχει πολλά να δείτε

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Σας περιμένω όλους είναι μια μεγάλη γιορτή γυμναστικής και έχει πολλά να δείτε


 
όπα όλο υπονοούμενα η τζούλια !! αντε να δούμε τι θα δούμε χαχαχα :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## ioannis1

ολο το φορουμ εκει παιδια με τα μπλουζακια του.ηχηρο παρων απολλους και *ΟΛΕς*

----------


## Tassos

Γιαννη δε σε ρωτησα τελικα εσυ θα κατεβεις στην εκθεση (σορυ αν το εγραψες ηδη δε το διαβασα)

----------


## ioannis1

μονο αν θελουν οι γυναικες του φορουμ χαχα

----------


## anjelica

> μονο αν θελουν οι γυναικες του φορουμ χαχα


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: ναι το θελουμε πολυ  :01. Razz:

----------


## ioannis1

με εκανες και ντρεπομαι πολυ..... :01. Embarassed:  :01. Embarassed:  :01. Embarassed:  :01. Embarassed:  :02. Wave:

----------


## vAnY

:08. Turtle:  εννοειται πως θελουμε! 
Θα ειμαστε εκει!! αν ειναι να βγουμε το βραδυ τι να βαλουμε? :01. Mr. Green:  να ερουμε με τα μινι μας και τα ψιλοτακουνα?? χααχαχαα!
μπα εγω μαλλον θα κανω ενα sport-chic λουκ :01. Razz:

----------


## KATERINI 144

συμφωνηστε να ξερουμε σίγουρα για να ερθουμε εμεις με  athletic-farmer look, 
(καρο πουκαμισο φορμα με τιραντες και γαλοτσα)  :03. Thumb up: 







 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## MustChange

Ωραία +1 και από μένα για το Sportshow!

----------


## vAnY

> συμφωνηστε να ξερουμε σίγουρα για να ερθουμε εμεις με  athletic-farmer look, 
> (καρο πουκαμισο φορμα με τιραντες και γαλοτσα)


Kοιτα αμα ειναι να μοιαζεις με τον michael Landon απο το "μικρο σπιτι στο Λιβαδι" δεν θα λεγα και οχι.....
 :01. ROFL:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Ωραία +1 και από μένα για το Sportshow!


έτσι να μαζευόμαστε σιγά-σιγά  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## ioannis1

oxi ρε φωτη κουστουμακι θα βαλουμε τι σπορτ ντυσιμο....για βραδυ εννοω...

----------


## KATERINI 144

δεν ξερω τεραστιε με μπερδεύεται, ας πει και ο ηλιας, γαλότσα ή κοστούμι, να ξερω τουλαχιστον αν θα κουρευτω η οχι !!

----------


## ioannis1

εγω ραβω κουστουμι τωρα γιατι ειμαι πολυ τεραστιος..... :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> δεν ξερω τεραστιε με μπερδεύεται, ας πει και ο ηλιας, γαλότσα ή κοστούμι, να ξερω τουλαχιστον αν θα κουρευτω η οχι !!


θα έλεγα κίλτ ρε φωτη αλλα σαν ελληνες φουστανέλα καλύτερα !! τα κορίτσια όπως και ναναι κούκλες είναι , αλλα η πρόταση της βανυ με μίνι και ψηλοτάκουνα είναι δελεαστική .

μόνο σεμνα γιατί επειδή θα σας συνοδεύουμε μήπως σας πειράξει κανένας και εχουμε θερμό επεισόδειο :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## RAMBO

θα ειμαι και γω εκει... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Muscleboss

> θα ειμαι και γω εκει...


πλέον αναποσπαστο κομμάτι της ομάδας ο RAMPO... ειδικά σε δημοσιογραφικά καθήκοντα.  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## RAMBO

> πλέον αναποσπαστο κομμάτι της ομάδας ο RAMPO... ειδικά σε δημοσιογραφικά καθήκοντα. 
> 
> ΜΒ


και επισησ στισ δημοσιεσ γνωριμιεσ.... :01. Wink:

----------


## anjelica

> και επισησ στισ δημοσιεσ γνωριμιεσ....


μην ξεχναμε πως ειμαι πρωτη στη λιστα του φαν κλαμπ σου  :02. Welcome:

----------


## anjelica

> δεν ξερω τεραστιε με μπερδεύεται, ας πει και ο ηλιας, γαλότσα ή κοστούμι, να ξερω τουλαχιστον αν θα κουρευτω η οχι !!


εγω για κατι πιτζαμες θυμαμαι  :01. Mr. Green:  μαζι με το σκουφακι  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> εγω για κατι πιτζαμες θυμαμαι  μαζι με το σκουφακι


α αυτα εγω θα τα φοραω που δεν χαλάω το πρόγραμμα μου και ούτε χωρίς τον σκούφο κοιμάμε,  τα παιδια μπορούν να πάνε μια βόλτα σε κανενα πάρκο λίγο να ξεσκάσουν και νωρίς για ύπνο γιατί κυριακη θα πάμε εκκλησία  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## psv

Παιδια,εισιτηριο να υποθεσω βγαζουμε στην εισοδο,ετσι?

----------


## RAMBO

> μην ξεχναμε πως ειμαι πρωτη στη λιστα του φαν κλαμπ σου


ευχαριστω πολυ ατζελικα...μην ανησυχησ δεν το εχω ξεχασει :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Παιδια,εισιτηριο να υποθεσω βγαζουμε στην εισοδο,ετσι?


Aπ΄οτι ξερω θα υπαρχει ένα γενικό εισητηριο εισόδου,όχι μεμονωμενα για τον αγωνα...

----------


## psv

ok thanks :03. Thumb up:

----------


## a.minidis

> δεν είσαι σπασίκλας καθόλου κώστα αφού και γω γραφω τα  ονόματα αυτών που ξεφεύγουν και θα γίνουν συστάσεις στην αθήνα (οι γυναίκες φταίνε και παρασέρνουν και τους άντρες )και θα πέσουν οι ποινές 
> 
> τωρα στο θέμα μας προβλέπετε χαμός απο συμετοχές αλλα ώς γνωστόν όλοι τελευταία στιγμή δηλώνουν , η τόπ συμετοχή ΄μέχρι στιγμής είναι του τασου του μινήδη που είναι εμφανώς βελτιωμένος και μεχρι τότε πιστεύω θα είναι πιο χυδαίος απο γράμωση και ποιότητα , ο δικός μας του φόρουμ ο ιάκωβος θα κατεβει θα περάσει να τον δώ κιόλας και επίσης ενας νεοεμφανιζόμενος απο τεφα κομοτινής νομίζω όπου θα έρθει αύριο να τον δώ και να σχεδιάσουμε αν είναι εφικτό την προετοιμασία του. 
> 
> πιστεύω θα είναι μια ωραία γιορτη του ββ όπου θα βρεθούν και πολλοι παλιοι και νέοι πρωταθλητες απ ότι πληροφορήθηκα ΄μετα απο επικοινωνία μαζί του θα είναι και ο μανώλης ο καραμανλάκης ΄.
> 
> και να μην ξεχνάμε αυτός ο αγώνας θα είναι πρόκρηση για τις 24 - 10 στο γιούνιβερς και μια εβδομαδα μετα για το φίτνες το παγκόσμιο .


  Επι της ευκαιριας,θαθελα να ευχαριστησω το εκπροσωπο,της Phd-hellas. Δημητρη Παπαντωνη,ως χορηγος,και συμβουλος της ομαδας BODY 2 FIT, σε αυτην  μας την προσπαθεια!! :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

επειδή πολλοι ρωταν για ώρα διεξαγωγής των αγώνων , εχω να πώ οι αγώνες θα ξεκινήσουν στης 7 η ώρα ακριβως αλλα οι αθλητες θα πρέπει να βρίσκονται απο της 5 για να δηλωσουν συμετοχή και να γίνει το τσέκιν και ο διαχωρισμός των κατηγοριών φίτνες .

αν θελετε παιδια οι αντμινισρειτορ βάλτε το και στην κεντρική σελίδα , γιατί με εχουν ρωτήσει αρκετα ατομα

----------


## The Rock

> και επισησ στισ δημοσιεσ γνωριμιεσ....


Δημόσιες Σχέσεις λέγεται το επάγγελμα ....

----------


## NASSER

> Επι της ευκαιριας,θαθελα να ευχαριστησω το εκπροσωπο,της Phd-hellas. Δημητρη Παπαντωνη,ως χορηγος,και συμβουλος της ομαδας BODY 2 FIT, σε αυτην  μας την προσπαθεια!!


Μπραβο Τασο. Καλα κανεις και το αναφερεις γιατι ο Δημητρης ειναι ενας παραγωντας που βοηθαει οσο μπορει χωρις ανταλαγματα. καθαρααπο αγαπη στο αθλημα!  :03. Clap:

----------


## Tassos

Θα ειμαι και εγω εκει εννοειται αντε ρε παιδες να ξαναβρεθουμε απο κοντα ολοι και για εποικο meal (οσοι παρεβραθησαν γνωριζουν...) :01. ROFL:

----------


## alextg

> Θα ειμαι και εγω εκει εννοειται αντε ρε παιδες να ξαναβρεθουμε απο κοντα ολοι και για εποικο meal (οσοι παρεβραθησαν γνωριζουν...)


Τασο , ολα κι ολα ... εισαι σε προετοιμασια &  κανεις cheat meal Κυριακη ... εμεις θα βρεθουμε Σαββατο ... μπορεις να φας πατατουλα βραστη παντος  :01. Razz:

----------


## Tassos

χαχαχαχχααχα ενταξει cheat σαββατο Κυριακη πατατουλα, με τοση ορεξη για σαβουρα και καλη παρεα δε θα μεινει τιποτα :01. Razz:

----------


## jemstone

Παιδιά ετοιμαζόμαστε πυρετωδώς για την έκθεση…. Χαχαχ βλακείες λέω τελευταία στιγμή θα τα κάνουμε όλα σαν γνήσιοι έλληνες που είμαστε..
  Λοιπόν από την άλλη εβδομάδα θα ξέρω τη σεμινάρια θα υπάρξουν πια θα είναι δωρεάν και πια θα έχουν χρέωση..
  Στο χώρο να ξέρετε ότι γίνονται και πολλά και διάφορα πράγματα ακόμα και επιδείξεις αθλητικής μόδας (θα υπάρχουν και μοντέλα για τους άνδρες το λέω)..
  Υπομονή και θα σας τα ανακοινώσω όλα…
 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## NASSER

:02. Cyclops:  :02. Cyclops:  :02. Cyclops:  :02. Cyclops:  Περιμενουμε Τζουλια λεπτομερειες για την εκθεση....

----------


## NASSER

Συμφωνα με το επισημο site της διοργανωσης, http://www.actionway.gr/content/cong...ibitEventID=53

Ένας πολύ σημαντικός αγώνας θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο πλαίσιο λειτουργίας της 5ης Διεθνούς Εκθέσεως Αθλητισμού Sports Show & Fashion.  Πρόκειται για το πανελλήνιο πρωτάθλημα NABBA - WFF. 
 Οι νικητές του διαγωνισμού θα αποτελέσουν την Εθνική ομάδα που θα αγωνιστεί στο πιο φημισμένο αγώνα του κόσμου τον Mr. UNIVERSE NABBA στην Αγγλία και στο κορυφαίο αγώνα Fitness Mr - Miss World WFF στη Γερμανία.
 Ο Αγώνας θα πραγματοποιηθεί το Σάββατο 17.10.2009 και ώρα 20:00, Οι εγγραφές θα γίνουν στις 18:00.

----------


## nicksigalas

Ηλια και εγω εκει να σας απολαυσω καλη επυτυχια :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## RAMBO

μετα τον αγωνα θελω τρελη μασα ΚΑΙ  αχαλινοτο clubbιng... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: περιμενω συμμετοχεσ ε?....... :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ηλια και εγω εκει να σας απολαυσω καλη επυτυχια


ευχαριστούμε ρε νίκο και μεγαλη χαρα και τιμή , αλλα μια που θα είσαι στον αγώνα  δεν κάθεσαι να πίνεις και το καφεδάκι μπροστα και να βοηθήσεις και στην κρητική επιτροπή ? θα χαρώ πολύ να καθόμαστε παρεα στο τραπέζι της επιτροπής . τί λέτε και σείς ρε παιδια δεν είναι καλή ιδέα ? :08. Toast:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Muscleboss

^ φυσικά ηλία. μακάρι να μπορέσει ο νίκος να κάτσει επιτροπή. αν και ξέρουμε οτι συνήθως η επιτροπή δεν ευχαριστιέται τον αγώνα και τον χαβαλέ όπως οι θεατές λόγω συγκέντρωσης και σύγκρισης στα συνεχή comparison, αλλά κάποιος πρέπει να την κάνει κ αυτή τη δουλειά και δε βρίσκονται πολλοί σα το σιγάλα.  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ^ φυσικά ηλία. μακάρι να μπορέσει ο νίκος να κάτσει επιτροπή. αν και ξέρουμε οτι συνήθως η επιτροπή δεν ευχαριστιέται τον αγώνα και τον χαβαλέ όπως οι θεατές λόγω συγκέντρωσης και σύγκρισης στα συνεχή comparison, αλλά κάποιος πρέπει να την κάνει κ αυτή τη δουλειά και δε βρίσκονται πολλοί σα το σιγάλα. 
> 
> ΜΒ


 
έτσι είναι πάνο οι κριτες δεν ευχαριστιούνται όπως οι θεατες τον αγώνα αλλα άτομα με μεγάλη εμπειρία χρειάζονται στην κρητική επιτροπή για πιο αξιόπιστα αποτελέσματα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Για το Σιγαλα δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα να ειναι κριτης,θα τον πεισω εγω :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια ποιοι θα είμαστε εκει;;Για δωστε παρών !!

----------


## anjelica

> Παιδια ποιοι θα είμαστε εκει;;Για δωστε παρών !!


 :02. Welcome:  παρουσα  :01. Smile:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Παιδια ποιοι θα είμαστε εκει;;Για δωστε παρών !!


εννοείται  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## savage

καλως εχοντων των πραγματων,θα ειμαι κ εγω εκει. που γινεται?στο ελληνικο,αν δεν κανω λαθος?

----------


## alextg

> Παιδια ποιοι θα είμαστε εκει;;Για δωστε παρών !!


Standard θα ειμαι εκει ... εδω εχω πει οτι δεν θα δουλευω εκεινη την ημερα εδω και ενα μηνα ...

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Και εγω μαζι σας :03. Thumb up:

----------


## jemstone

Εγώ παιδία θα είμαι εκεί από την πέμπτη μέχρι και την Κυριακή όποτε παρούσα... όποιος έρθει και πιο νωρίς  μια βολτούλα στο περίπτερο 99 όπου θα βρίσκομαι…

----------


## RAMBO

θα ρθουμε θα ρθουμε :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## anjelica

> Εγώ παιδία θα είμαι εκεί από την πέμπτη μέχρι και την Κυριακή όποτε παρούσα... όποιος έρθει και πιο νωρίς  μια βολτούλα στο περίπτερο 99 όπου θα βρίσκομαι…


 :08. Toast:

----------


## anjelica

> θα ρθουμε θα ρθουμε


με αυτοκινητο θα ερθεις???? πες μου που θα παρκαρεις γαι να παω αλλου!!!!!!  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Toast:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Εγώ παιδία θα είμαι εκεί από την πέμπτη μέχρι και την Κυριακή όποτε παρούσα... όποιος έρθει και πιο νωρίς μια βολτούλα στο περίπτερο 99 όπου θα βρίσκομαι…


ε όχι ρε γαμώτο εγω θα είμαι στο 98,5 τι κρίμα να μην τύχει να βρεθούμε , ίσως στην επόμενη έκθεση να τύχει και θα έρθω η πέμπτη βράδυ η παρασκευή μεσημέρι :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## RAMBO

> με αυτοκινητο θα ερθεις???? πες μου που θα παρκαρεις γαι να παω αλλου!!!!!!


σε ευχαριστω πολυ anjelica που με εμπιστευεσαι  :01. Sad:

----------


## ioannis1

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## anjelica

> σε ευχαριστω πολυ anjelica που με εμπιστευεσαι


πρωτο μαθημα δεν ειναι σημερα???? :08. Turtle:  ουτε στον εαυτο μου δεν θα εμπιστευομουν :01. Mr. Green:  ελα σε πειραζω αφου ειπαμε ειμαι φαν κλαμπ σου !!! θα σου το παρκαρω εγω :01. Razz:

----------


## RAMBO

ε τοτε παω πασο αφηνω την ζωη μου στα χερια σου...

----------


## jemstone

Έλα ρε Ηλία πέντε βήματα εσύ μπρος πέντε εγώ πίσω θα βρεθούμε που θα πάει…

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Έλα ρε Ηλία πέντε βήματα εσύ μπρος πέντε εγώ πίσω θα βρεθούμε που θα πάει…


χαχαχαχα :08. Turtle:  έτσι όπως το είπες με τα βήματα πίσω λές και θα παρκάρεις ακούγετε , αλλα πιστεύω με λίγη τύχη θα βρεθούμε και ανάλογα με την ώρα θα πιούμε τον καφε η ποτό αν και εμένα ο καφες θα είναι χρήσιμος να ανοίξει το ματι απ το ξενύχτι γιατί θα ταξιδέψω περίεργη ώρα απ ότι υπολογήζω :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## eas2000

Από που έχει είσοδο η έκθεση; 

Από αγ. κοσμά στην παραλιακή απέναντι από το ακρωτήρι; ή από πανω από Βουλιαγμένης;

----------


## vAnY

Να ρωτησω τι ωρα υπολογιζετε να τελειωνουν οι αγωνες???? :01. Sad: 

Ρωταω γιατι νομιζοντας οτι ηταν στις 16 οι αγωνες ζητησα να δουλεψω απογευμα το σαββατο :01. Sad:  :01. Sad: ... και αν δεν καταφερω να αλλαξω με συναδελφο θα ερθω μετα τις εντεκα που θα σχολασω..  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιζει και να μην προλαβεις Βανυ,θα εξαρτηθει πόσοι αθλητες θα υπαρχουν στον αγωνα ..

----------


## vAnY

στο WABBA το Νοεμβρη ειχε τελειωσει κατα τις 12!...
Αλλα στη χειροτερη περιπτωση σας σας βρω στη εξοδο αμα κανονιστει τιποτα για ποτακι κλπ... :01. Smile:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> στο WABBA το Νοεμβρη ειχε τελειωσει κατα τις 12!...
> Αλλα στη χειροτερη περιπτωση σας σας βρω στη εξοδο αμα κανονιστει τιποτα για ποτακι κλπ...


η έκθεση κλείνει στις 10 η ωρα , αλλα αν αργήσουν οι αγώνες θα παραμείνει η έκθεση εως ότου τελειώσουν δεν θα μας κλειδώσουν και μέσα .

θα προσπαθήσουμε να είμαστε συνεπείς στον χρόνο έναρξης , όσο το δυνατόν γιατι πάντα υπάρχουν καθηστερήσεις , αλλα θα κάνουμε γρήγορα το τσέκιν και με την βοήθεια των αθλητων δηλώνοντας  έγκαιρα συμμετοχή απο τις 5 ξεκινάει η διαδικασία .

όσο για το ποτάκι μετα είναι καθιερωμένο πλέον βάση πρωτοκόλου και καταστατικού , απλα εγω δεν θα μπορεσω να ακολουθήσω γιατι την κυριακή θα πάω στην εκκλησία το πρωί  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## alextg

> η έκθεση κλείνει στις 10 η ωρα , αλλα αν αργήσουν οι αγώνες θα παραμείνει η έκθεση εως ότου τελειώσουν δεν θα μας κλειδώσουν και μέσα .
> 
> θα προσπαθήσουμε να είμαστε συνεπείς στον χρόνο έναρξης , όσο το δυνατόν γιατι πάντα υπάρχουν καθηστερήσεις , αλλα θα κάνουμε γρήγορα το τσέκιν και με την βοήθεια των αθλητων δηλώνοντας  έγκαιρα συμμετοχή απο τις 5 ξεκινάει η διαδικασία .
> 
> όσο για το ποτάκι μετα είναι καθιερωμένο πλέον βάση πρωτοκόλου και καταστατικού , απλα εγω δεν θα μπορεσω να ακολουθήσω γιατι την κυριακή θα πάω στην εκκλησία το πρωί


Ηλια , να κανεις την εξερεση αυτη τη φορα και να βγεις ... οσο για το πρωι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα μιας και εγω εκκλησια θα παω ... θα παμε παρεα.Ελπιζω να βρουμε το δρομο.Αλλωστε θα εχει ξημερωσει  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ηλια , να κανεις την εξερεση αυτη τη φορα και να βγεις ... οσο για το πρωι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα μιας και εγω εκκλησια θα παω ... θα παμε παρεα.Ελπιζω να βρουμε το δρομο.Αλλωστε θα εχει ξημερωσει


 
ούφ ησύχασα τωρα έφυγε ενα βάρος απο πάνω μου έτσι όταν είναι μερα βλέπεις που πατας ήταν ενα θεμα αυτό νασαι καλά ρε alextg χάρηκα τωρα :01. Razz:

----------


## Μαρία

> ούφ ησύχασα τωρα έφυγε ενα βάρος απο πάνω μου έτσι όταν είναι μερα βλέπεις που πατας ήταν ενα θεμα αυτό νασαι καλά ρε alextg χάρηκα τωρα



Εμεις παντως μετα την εκκλησία θα πάμε και κατηχητικό!!!!!Δεν ξερω για σας εμεις εχουμε κλείσει και θεση!!! :01. Razz:

----------


## vAnY

> Εμεις παντως μετα την εκκλησία θα πάμε και κατηχητικό!!!!!Δεν ξερω για σας εμεις εχουμε κλείσει και θεση!!!


Oσοι πιστοι προσελθετε!! :08. Turtle:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Oσοι πιστοι προσελθετε!!


ε τότε να ρθούμε και μείς !!  εγω τώρα πλέον μεγάλωσα και ωρίμασα γιατι μικρός στο κατηχητικο που πήγαινα δεν έχανα μέρα γιατι μας έκανε μια κοπέλα καμια 6-7 χρόνια μεγαλύτερη και ήταν όμορφη και περνούσε πιο ευκολα την κατήχηση τωρα πλέον , δεν υπάρχει αυτο το δέλεαρ αλλα μόνο η ουσία :08. Turtle:

----------


## Μαρία

> Oσοι πιστοι προσελθετε!!


Ναι τεκνον μου!!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ναι τεκνον μου!!!!


 
ρε θα μας πείσετε στο τέλος και θα το πιστέψουμε :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## vAnY

μα ειμαστε πιστες και ταπεινες εμεις τι μας περασες?.... κατηχητικο βγαλαμε, καθε κυριακη παρακολουθουμε τη θεια λειτουργεια... εγω να φανταστεις που δουλευω  πρωι σηκωνομαι ακομα πιο νωρις για να παω να αναψω κερακι να ευλογηθω ωστε  να μου Φωτισει τη μερα μου με περισσοτερη αντοχη στο γυμναστηριιο και περισσοτερα μυικα κιλα!... :01. Razz:  :01. ROFL: ...να μην παρασερνομαι απο Cheatmeals....  :08. Turtle: ..κι απο ομορφους αντρες με απολλωνια κορμαρα... :01. Razz:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## Μαρία

> μα ειμαστε πιστες και ταπεινες εμεις τι μας περασες?.... κατηχητικο βγαλαμε, καθε κυριακη παρακολουθουμε τη θεια λειτουργεια... εγω να φανταστεις που δουλευω  πρωι σηκωνομαι ακομα πιο νωρις για να παω να αναψω κερακι να ευλογηθω ωστε  να μου Φωτισει τη μερα μου με περισσοτερη αντοχη στο γυμναστηριιο και περισσοτερα μυικα κιλα!......να μην παρασερνομαι απο Cheatmeals.... ..κι απο ομορφους αντρες με απολλωνια κορμαρα...




Σωστη σε βρίσκω!!!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

*vAnY και Μαρία μεινετε on topic για να μην αρχισω να σβηνω ποστ....*

----------


## KATERINI 144

^^  :01. ROFL: 


εγω δυστυχώς (η ευτυχώς) δε θα κατεβω για τον αγώνα λογο αστάθμητων παραγόντων, 
δεν πειράζει, μια αλλη φορα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> μα ειμαστε πιστες και ταπεινες εμεις τι μας περασες?.... κατηχητικο βγαλαμε, καθε κυριακη παρακολουθουμε τη θεια λειτουργεια... εγω να φανταστεις που δουλευω πρωι σηκωνομαι ακομα πιο νωρις για να παω να αναψω κερακι να ευλογηθω ωστε να μου Φωτισει τη μερα μου με περισσοτερη αντοχη στο γυμναστηριιο και περισσοτερα μυικα κιλα!......να μην παρασερνομαι απο Cheatmeals.... ..κι απο ομορφους αντρες με απολλωνια κορμαρα...


 
τώρα εγω γιατί δεν πείστηκα απο την ωραία κατα τα άλλα τοποθέτηση της βανη ? μόνο πιστεύω στην αντίστασή της στούς όμορφους με απολλώνια κορμια αντρες ..... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

και αυτες τις κουβέντες στα οφ τόπικ γιατί με σας θα ξεφύγουμε του θεματος  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vAnY

> τώρα εγω γιατί δεν πείστηκα απο την ωραία κατα τα άλλα τοποθέτηση της βανη ? μόνο πιστεύω στην αντίστασή της στούς όμορφους με απολλώνια κορμια αντρες .....
> 
> και αυτες τις κουβέντες στα οφ τόπικ γιατί με σας θα ξεφύγουμε του θεματος


 :01. ROFL:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> 


 
μόνο σε παρακαλώ δεν θα το αντέξω να πείς οτι σε πήρε η κατρακύλα και μπορεί να πέφτω έξω στα λεγόμενα μου , βαζοντας αυτό το εμοτικον :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Antonis Giannoulis

Παιδια το σαββατο απο οτι αναφερθηκε παραπανω θα ειναι και ο Καραμανλακης... Θα ειναι και ο Κεφαλιανος...?? Αν εχει ηδη αναφερθει παραπανω.... sorry.. :05. Biceps:  που δεν το ειδα.

----------


## NASSER

> Παιδια το σαββατο απο οτι αναφερθηκε παραπανω θα ειναι και ο Καραμανλακης... Θα ειναι και ο Κεφαλιανος...?? Αν εχει ηδη αναφερθει παραπανω.... sorry.. που δεν το ειδα.


Ισως να ειναι και οι δυο, αναλόγως των υποχρεώσεων τους.

----------


## Muscleboss

Οι κοπέλες του φόρουμ που θα έρθουν στον αγώνα το Σάββατο, θα πάρουν δωρεάν μπλουζάκι  :01. Smile: 

όσες δεν έχουν εννοώ  :01. Razz: 

ΜΒ

----------


## alextg

> Οι κοπέλες του φόρουμ που θα έρθουν στον αγώνα το Σάββατο, θα πάρουν δωρεάν μπλουζάκι 
> 
> όσες δεν έχουν εννοώ 
> 
> ΜΒ


Ενω τα αγορακια που θελαν ξεμιναμε απο νουμερα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## vAnY

> Ενω τα αγορακια που θελαν ξεμιναμε απο νουμερα


 :08. Turtle:  ε αυτο καλο ειναι!!

----------


## alextg

> ε αυτο καλο ειναι!!


Οχι δεν ειναι γιατι δεν προλαβα να παρω !!!  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## anjelica

> Οχι δεν ειναι γιατι δεν προλαβα να παρω !!!


 παρε ενα γυναικειο αμανικο  που ειναι και τζαμπα θα εισαι :03. Thumb up:  :02. Shock:  :08. Door EEK:      εγω δεν ειπα τιποτα

----------


## alextg

> παρε ενα γυναικειο αμανικο  που ειναι και τζαμπα θα εισαι     εγω δεν ειπα τιποτα


Angelica , αληθεια πιστευεις οτι θα μου κανει ?  :01. Razz:  Εδω εχω προβλημα με πολλα large μπλουζακια .... που να μπω ο αμοιρος ! Το τρωω ολο το φαγητο μου  :01. Razz:

----------


## RAMBO

> Οι κοπέλες του φόρουμ που θα έρθουν στον αγώνα το Σάββατο, θα πάρουν δωρεάν μπλουζάκι 
> 
> όσες δεν έχουν εννοώ 
> 
> ΜΒ


και μια φωτο μαζι μου :03. Bowdown:

----------


## vAnY

> και μια φωτο μαζι μου


ε τωρα μονο και μονο γι'αυτο αξιζει να ερθουμε ολες!~!!!! να δουμε επιτελους ζωντανα την κορμαρα που εφτιαξε.... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

αι γουιλ μπι δερ!!!!! :01. Razz:

----------


## Levrone

αι γουιλ νοτ μπι δερ!

----------


## Μαρία

> αι γουιλ νοτ μπι δερ!


Γουαι???

----------


## -beba-

Μετα λύπης μου σας λέω πως και εγώ δεν θα είμαι. Σνιφ σνιφ σνιφ...................

----------


## anjelica

εγω τελικα θα ειμαι,για να βγαλω φωτος ουιθ μπιγ ραμπο!!! :08. Toast:  και να δω τελικα τι μπλουζακι θα βαλει ο αλεξ :01. Razz:

----------


## Levrone

> Γουαι???


υποχρεωσεις εδω Μαιρη! ετσι παει.. :01. Sad:

----------


## vAnY

:02. Bang Head:  :01. Cursing:  :01. Cursing:  αι γουιλ ΝΟΤ μπι δερ ιδερ τελικα !!!  :01. Sad:  δεν α=καταφερα να αλλαξω βαρδια, κι ετσι θα σχολασω 11 το βραδυ...
μπουχουχου...βρε παιδια σας παρακαλω ενημερωστε με αν κανονισετε τιποτα μετα τους αγωνες , να σας δω εκει τουλαχιστον .... μη με ξεχασετε.... :01. Sad: 
Γα... την ατυχια μου γ... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :01. Sad:

----------


## ioannis1

μετα τους αγωνες εχει ξενυχτι και ασωτη ζωη δεν ξερω αν αντεξεις..... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εγω παιδια το βράδυ ξεκινάω τα ξημερωματα θα είμαι αθήνα θα την πέσω 3-4 ωρες στο ξενοδοχείο να είμαι λίγο φρεσκαδούρα και μετα πιάνω δουλεια και παρασκευή το βράδυ θα έχουμε αρτο και θεάματα ήδη καταστρώνω το πρόγραμμα θα είναι και ο γιάννης απ ότι μιλήσαμε στο τηλέφωνο και το μέλος του φόρουμ η κατερινούλα , είπε θα συμετέχει στην βραδυνή εξόρμηση και της παρασκευής . όσοι πιστοί προσέλθουν .

οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία βάζω και το κινητό μου αν και υπάρχει το είχα ξαναβάλει στο φόρουμ 6977453665 για να δώσω και προσκλήσεις για την είσοδο στην έκθεση γιατι για τον αγώνα είναι ελεύθερη η είσοδος

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> μετα τους αγωνες εχει ξενυχτι και ασωτη ζωη δεν ξερω αν αντεξεις.....


 
γιάννη όμορφα πράματα εγω είμαι για κανενα πιάνο μπάρ με απαλή μουσικη κανενα κρασάκι και μετα μπιτζάμες, ενα γαλα και ύπνο  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## ioannis1

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## vAnY

εξοδο παρασκευη θα γινει<!!!??? κιεγω μεσα ειμαι!!!  :08. Turtle: 
αντεχωω αντεχωωωωωωωωωωω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ioannis1

θαχει θαχει..... :01. Razz: πληροφοριες τριανταφυλλου ηλιας..... :01. Smile:

----------


## vAnY

εστειλα εστειλα μυνημα στη μονη.... χαχα! :08. Turtle:

----------


## ioannis1

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: καλοοο :03. Clap:

----------


## vAnY

.. καμια απαντηση απο τη μονη ομως...καλα μεχρι και τα κινητα καταργησανε???? :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> .. καμια απαντηση απο τη μονη ομως...καλα μεχρι και τα κινητα καταργησανε????


εκεί που είστε αργεί το σήμα η δεν μπορεί να σας βρει , γιατι ο καλόγερος σαμουήλ με πληροφόρησε οτι εστάλθει το μύνημα της απάντησης και μάλον θα πρέπει να αναθεωρήσεις  :01. Razz:

----------


## ioannis1

:01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## savage

XAXAXA!!!Eιστε για δεσιμο,αλλα σας παω τεκνα μου!!! :01. Smile:

----------


## jemstone

Λοιπόν παιδιά η έκθεση ξεκίνησε … γενικά χτες ήταν λίγο άνω κάτω τα πράγματα ακόμα φτιάνανε επικρατούσε ένα ψιλό πανικός … αλλά φέτος είναι λίγο πιο οργανωμένα… όποτε το Σάββατο με αφορμή και τους αγώνες σας περιμένω όλους εκεί… Α και Ηλία τελικά 3 περιπτερά μας χωρίζουν… διπλά διπλά είμαστε.. χαχαχα

----------


## alextg

Jem μην ανησυχεις και θα σου ερθουμε ολοι απο εκει  :01. Razz:  Τα γλυκα να εχεις ετοιμα , τα κερασματα κτλ  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Η είσοδος για αυτοκινητα θα είναι απο Ποσειδωνος παιδια;;

----------


## NASSER

Προσβαση

 *5η ΔΙΕΘΝΗ ΕΚΘΕΣΗ ΑΘΛΗΤΙΣΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΔΑΣ SPORTS SHOW & FASHION*                                         Πρόσβαση
 
  *Πρόσβαση στο νέο Εκθεσιακό Κέντρο του Δυτικού Αερολιμένα Ελληνικού (πρώην Αίθουσα Ξιφασκίας Ολυμπιακών Ακινήτων) με Μέσα Μαζικής Μεταφοράς*  
*1. Από Διεθνή Αερολιμένα «Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος»*
• TAΞI από τους σταθμούς συγκέντρωσης του αεροδρομίου που βρίσκονται στον τομέα των αφίξεων, μεταξύ των εξόδων 1 έως και 4. 
 Χρησιμοποιώντας μία γραμμή συγκοινωνίας
• Λεωφορείο γραμμή Χ 96 Δ. Αερολιμένας Αθηνών-Πειραιάς ( express ) 
Αφετηρία από το αεροδρόμιο «Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος»(χώρος αφίξεων) και αποβίβαση στη στάση «1η Αγ. Κοσμά», που βρίσκεται επί της Λεωφ. Ποσειδώνος, ακριβώς στο ύψος της Αίθουσας Ξιφασκίας. 
 Συνδυάζοντας περισσότερες από μία γραμμές
• Προαστιακό Σιδηρόδρομο 
Αφετηρία από το αεροδρόμιο «Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος» με κατεύθυνση προς σταθμό «Μοναστηράκι» (Γραμμή 3, μπλε). Αποβίβαση στο Σταθμό «Κατεχάκη». 
Στη συνέχεια, από το Σταθμό «Κατεχάκη» επιβιβάζεστε στο λεωφορείο:
γραμμής 140 Πολύγωνο-Γλυφάδα και αποβιβάζεστε επίσης στη στάση «2η Αγ. Κοσμά» επί της Λεωφ. Ποσειδώνος, ακριβώς στο ύψος της Αίθουσας Ξιφασκίας.
Στην συνέχεια διασχίζετε την αερογέφυρα, η οποία οδηγεί στην είσοδο του εκθεσιακού χώρου.
Το δρομολόγιο αυτό εξυπηρετεί τους σταθμούς Μετρό της γραμμής 3 (μπλε) που βρίσκονται κοντά στο σταθμό «Κατεχάκη».  *2. Από Ομόνοια:
* Χρησιμοποιώντας μία γραμμή
• Λεωφορείο γραμμή Α2 Ακαδημία-Βούλα (μέσω Λ. Αμφιθέας)
Η αφετηρία της γραμμής βρίσκεται στην οδό Πανεπιστημίου (Ακαδημία) και αποβίβαση στην στάση «2η Αγ. Κοσμά» που βρίσκεται επί της Λεωφ. Ποσειδώνος, ακριβώς στο ύψος της Αίθουσας Ξιφασκίας. 
Στην συνέχεια διασχίζετε την αερογέφυρα, η οποία οδηγεί στην είσοδο του εκθεσιακού χώρου. 
Στην επιστροφή από Βούλα προς Ακαδημία ακολουθεί ακριβώς το αντίθετο δρομολόγιο και εξυπηρετεί αντίστοιχα την πρόσβαση από την περιοχή της Βούλας. 
 Συνδυάζοντας περισσότερες από μία γραμμές 
• Μετρό: Επιβίβαση Σταθμός «Ομόνοια» (Γραμμή 2, κόκκινη) προς «Αγ. Δημήτριος». Αποβίβαση στο τέρμα, Σταθμός «Αγ. Δημήτριος»
Στην συνέχεια από τον Σταθμό «Αγ. Δημήτριος» επιβιβάζεστε στο λεωφορείο:
Γραμμή Χ 27 Αγ. Δημήτριος-Ελληνικό (μέσω Λεωφ.Αλίμου) express και αποβιβάζεστε στο τέρμα που βρίσκεται στο χώρο του Δυτικού Αερολιμένα Ελληνικού (σε παράδρομο της Λεωφ. Ποσειδώνος). 
Από εκεί, ακολουθείτε πορεία περιμετρική του Κλειστού Γηπέδου της καλαθοσφαίρισης και κατευθύνεστε προς την Αίθουσα Ξιφασκίας.  *3. Από Σύνταγμα*
 Χρησιμοποιώντας μία γραμμή
• Τραμ: γραμμή Τ5 «Πλάτωνας» Σύνταγμα-Κολυμβητήριο Γλυφάδας. 
Αποβιβάζεστε στη στάση «2η Αγ.Κοσμά», επί της Λεωφ. Ποσειδώνος, ακριβώς στο ύψος της Αίθουσας Ξιφασκίας. Στην συνέχεια διασχίζετε την αερογέφυρα η οποία οδηγεί στην είσοδο του εκθεσιακού χώρου.  *4. Από Πειραιά*
 Χρησιμοποιώντας μία γραμμή συγκοινωνίας 
• Λεωφορείο γραμμή Χ 96 Πειραιάς- Δ. Αερολιμένας Αθηνών ( express ) 
Αφετηρία από Πλατεία Καραϊσκάκη (ακριβώς έξω από τον ΗΣΑΠ Πειραιά) και αποβίβαση στη στάση «1η Αγ.Κοσμά» που βρίσκεται επί της Λεωφ. Ποσειδώνος, ακριβώς στο ύψος της Αίθουσας Ξιφασκίας. 
Στην συνέχεια διασχίζετε την αερογέφυρα η οποία οδηγεί στην είσοδο του εκθεσιακού χώρου. 
  Συνδυάζοντας περισσότερες από μία γραμμές
• ΗΣΑΠ: Επιβίβαση Σταθμός Πειραιά (γραμμή 1, πράσινη) και αποβίβαση στον αμέσως επόμενο σταθμό «Φάληρο». 
Στην συνέχεια ακολουθείτε, μέσα από τον ίδιο σταθμό αποβίβασης «Φάληρο» τις ενδείξεις, προς « Τραμ» και επιβιβάζεστε: 
• Τραμ: γραμμή Τ3 «Θουκυδίδης» Σ.Ε.Φ.- Κολυμβητήριο Γλυφάδας 
Επιβιβάζεστε στην αφετηρία «Στάδιο Ειρήνης & Φιλίας» και στη συνέχεια αποβιβάζεστε στη στάση «2η Αγ. Κοσμά» που βρίσκεται επί της Λεωφ. Ποσειδώνος, ακριβώς στο ύψος της Αίθουσας Ξιφασκίας. 
Στην συνέχεια διασχίζετε την αερογέφυρα η οποία οδηγεί στην είσοδο του εκθεσιακού χώρου. 
• ΗΣΑΠ Επιβίβαση Σταθμός «Πειραιά»(γραμμή 1,πράσινη) και αποβίβαση στον αμέσως επόμενο σταθμό «Φάληρο». 
Στην συνέχεια, ακολουθείτε πορεία έξω από τον Σταθμό «Φάληρο» ΗΣΑΠ προς την οδό Εθνάρχου Μακαρίου με κατεύθυνση προς Γλυφάδα.
Από την στάση λεωφορείων «ΗΣΑΠ ΦΑΛΗΡΟΥ» επιβιβάζεστε στα εξής: 
Λεωφορεία: Γραμμές Α 1, Β 1 Άνω Γλυφάδα - Πειραιάς 
Και για τις δύο γραμμές ισχύει η ίδια στάση αποβίβασης. Έτσι, αποβιβάζεστε στη στάση «2η Αγ.Κοσμά», που βρίσκεται επί της Λεωφ. Ποσειδώνος, ακριβώς στο ύψος της Αίθουσας Ξιφασκίας. 
Στην συνέχεια διασχίζετε την αερογέφυρα, η οποία οδηγεί στην είσοδο του εκθεσιακού χώρου.  *5. Από Γλυφάδα-Βούλα*
 Χρησιμοποιώντας μία γραμμή συγκοινωνίας 
• Λεωφορείο γραμμή Χ 96 Δ. Αερολιμένας Αθηνών-Πειραιάς 
( express ) 
Αφετηρία από το αεροδρόμιο «Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος»(χώρος αφίξεων) και αποβίβαση στη στάση «1η Αγ.Κοσμά», επί της Λεωφ. Ποσειδώνος, ακριβώς στο ύψος της Αίθουσας Ξιφασκίας. 
• Τραμ γραμμή Τ3 «Θουκυδίδης» Κολυμβητήριο Γλυφάδας - Σ.Ε.Φ.
Αφετηρία «Κολυμβητήριο Γλυφάδας» και αποβιβάζεστε στη στάση «2η Αγ. Κοσμά» που βρίσκεται επί της Λεωφ. Ποσειδώνος, ακριβώς στο ύψος της Αίθουσας Ξιφασκίας. 
Στην συνέχεια διασχίζετε την αερογέφυρα η οποία οδηγεί στην είσοδο του εκθεσιακού χώρου. 
• Λεωφορεία Γραμμές Α 1, Β 1 Άνω Γλυφάδα - Πειραιάς
Η αφετηρία της γραμμής Α1 βρίσκεται στον παράδρομο της παραλιακής, στο ύψος της Βούλας και αποβιβάζεστε στη στάση «2η Αγ. Κοσμά». Η αφετηρία της γραμμής Β1 βρίσκεται στη οδό Λευκωσίας(Άνω Γλυφάδα) και αποβιβάζεστε στη στάση «2η Αγ. Κοσμά». 
• Λεωφορείο γραμμής 140 Γλυφάδα- Πολύγωνο
Η αφετηρία βρίσκεται στη Πλατεία Γλυφάδας και αποβιβάζεστε στη στάση «2η Αγ. Κοσμά»
Λεωφορείο γραμμή Α 2 Βούλα-Ακαδημία (μέσω Λ.Αμφιθέας) 
Η αφετηρία της γραμμής Α2 βρίσκεται στον παράδρομο της παραλιακής, στο ύψος της Βούλας και αποβιβάζεστε στη στάση «2η Αγ. Κοσμά».  *6. Από Σιδηροδρομικό Σταθμό «Λαρίσης»
*• TAXI : από τους σταθμούς συγκέντρωσης του «Σιδηροδρομικού Σταθμού Λαρίσης» 
 Συνδυάζοντας περισσότερες από μία γραμμές
• Μετρό: Επιβίβαση σταθμός «Σιδ. Σταθμός Λαρίσης» (γραμμή 2, κόκκινη) με κατεύθυνση προς «Αγ. Δημήτριος». Αποβίβαση στο σταθμό «Νέος Κόσμος». 
Στην συνέχεια κατευθύνεστε προς την έξοδο που οδηγεί στο «Στενό Γούβελη». Εκεί βρίσκεται ο σταθμός Τραμ «Νέος Κόσμος».Επιβιβάζεστε στη γραμμή Τ5 «Πλάτωνας» Σύνταγμα-Κολυμβητήριο Γλυφάδας και αποβιβάζεστε στη στάση «2η Αγ. Κοσμά» που βρίσκεται επί της Λεωφ. Ποσειδώνος, ακριβώς στο ύψος της Αίθουσας Ξιφασκίας. 
Στην συνέχεια διασχίζετε την αερογέφυρα, η οποία οδηγεί στην είσοδο του εκθεσιακού χώρου. 
Εναλλακτικά, μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε τους συνδυασμούς γραμμών που προτείνονται για την επιβίβαση «Από Ομόνοια», εφ' όσον αποβιβασθείτε με το μετρό στον σταθμό «Ομόνοια».  *7. Από ΚΤΕΛ Κηφισού*
• TAΞI από τους σταθμούς συγκέντρωσης του Σταθμού Υπεραστικών Λεωφορείων Κηφισού. 
 Συνδυάζοντας περισσότερες από μία γραμμές
• Λεωφορείο Γραμμή 051 Ομόνοια - Ακαδ. Πλάτωνος - Σταθ. Υπερ. Λεωφ. Κηφισού 
Επιβιβάζεστε στην αφετηρία που βρίσκεται μέσα στο χώρο του σταθμού και αποβιβάζεστε στο «Τέρμα» (οδός Μενάνδρου-Ι.Ν. Άγ. Κωνσταντίνου.) 
Στην συνέχεια κατευθύνεστε προς Πλ. Ομόνοιας και από εκεί έχετε την δυνατότητα να χρησιμοποιήσετε τους συνδυασμούς γραμμών που προτείνονται για την επιβίβαση «Από Ομόνοια».

----------


## alextg

> Η είσοδος για αυτοκινητα θα είναι απο Ποσειδωνος παιδια;;


Απο οτι γραφει ο Nasser , απο παραλια θα ειναι η εισοδος , απο ποσειδωνος ...

----------


## J.P.

Από Ποσειδώνος είναι η είσοδος. Έχει και αφίσες με βελάκια για να ενημερώνουν τον κόσμο.

----------


## the_big_litho

> ξενυχτι και ασωτη ζωη


τι ειναι αυτα τα 2, δεν καταλαβαινω...

----------


## -beba-

Καλά να περάσατε!!!

----------


## andreas13

Να ροτισω κατι?Που ειναι επιδει 8ελω να ερ8ω!????Ποιο σθγκεκριμενά!

----------


## Muscleboss

Κοίτα το ποστ του Νασσερ λίγο παραπάνω, πιο συγκεκριμένα δε γίνεται.

ΜΒ

----------


## skrwz21

Θα πουλανε εισητηρια εκει εξω, ειναι ελευθερη εισοδος, η μηπως πρεπει να παρουμε απο καπου προσκλησεις για να μπουμε?

----------


## Polyneikos

Πληρωνεις μια είσοδο,νομίζω 6 ευρω,θα σε γελασω για το ποσο.

----------


## NASSER

Με επιτυχια διεξαχθηκε το πανελληνιο κυπελο ΝΑΒΒΑ που πραγματοποιηθη ενοψη πολλων μελων του φορουμ bodybuilding.gr
Οι αθλητες αν και οχι πολλοι στον αριθμο, εδωσαν τον καλυτερο τους εαυτο, ενω ηδη μερικοι ετοιμαζουν τις αποσκευες τους για τους αγωνες του εξωτερικου.
Τις εντυπωσεις και τις καλυτερες κριτικές ελαβε ο συνφορμητης και πολυ καλος αθλητης Τασος Μηνιδης που ειναι πολυ βελτιωμενες σε σχεση με την τελευταια αγωνιστικη του εμφανιση.
Φωτογραφιες και σχολια θα αναρτηθούν σύντομα!!!

----------


## KATERINOULA

> Με επιτυχια διεξαχθηκε το πανελληνιο κυπελο ΝΑΒΒΑ που πραγματοποιηθη ενοψη πολλων μελων του φορουμ bodybuilding.gr
> Οι αθλητες αν και οχι πολλοι στον αριθμο, εδωσαν τον καλυτερο τους εαυτο, ενω ηδη μερικοι ετοιμαζουν τις αποσκευες τους για τους αγωνες του εξωτερικου.
> Τις εντυπωσεις και τις καλυτερες κριτικές ελαβε ο συνφορμητης και πολυ καλος αθλητης Τασος Μηνιδης που ειναι πολυ βελτιωμενες σε σχεση με την τελευταια αγωνιστικη του εμφανιση.
> Φωτογραφιες και σχολια θα αναρτηθούν σύντομα!!!


*Και ναι....ήταν πολύ όμορφα!
Αντε άντε ανεβάστε και τις φωτό...*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Πραγματοποιηθηκε λοιπόν  το Πανελλήνιο Κυπελλο της Nabba και μπορω να πω ότι έγινε σε ένα πολύ φιλικό και ευχαριστο κλίμα,αθλητες και θεατες μείνανε ικανοποιημενοι από αυτό που παρουσιαστηκε...*
*Οι φιλοτιμες προσπαθειες του προέδρου κ. Χατζηδημητριαδη ο οποιος με σπασμενο πόδι (!!!) προσπαθουσε να οργανωσει την διοργανωση ,καθως και των υπόλοιπων μελων της ομοσπονδίας (Τριανταφύλλου,Κοκκίνου,Αναγνωστου κτλ),εφεραν ως αποτελεσμα μια πολύ ωραία βραδια...*
*Ο αριθμος των αθλητων ικανοποιητικος γα τα δεδομενα της φθινοπωρινης εποχής ,η προσέλευση του κόσμου επίσης .*
*Επίσημοι χορηγοί του αγωνα , το καταστημα Beauty and the Beast του κ. Χατζηδημητριαδη,το Μuscular Development του κ. Πηλιουρα και φυσικα το , το οποιο έχει δημιουργησει παράδοση πλεον με το βροντερό παρών σε όλες τις διοργανωσεις που αφορουν το άθλημα μας !!*






*Στην κριτικη επιτροπή γνωστα ονοματα του χώρου και φίλοι,ο Ηλίας Τριανταφύλλου,η Σταυρουλα Γκασιαμη,ο Γιαννης Αναγνωστου,ο Νίκος Σιγαλας !!*










*Νικος Σιγάλας με την συζυγο του Γεωργία !*



*Σε χρεη γραμματειακης υποστήριξης αλλα και φωτογραφιων η Μαρία !!*

----------


## Polyneikos

Να ξεκινησουμε λοιπόν με καποιες φωτογραφίες από τις κατηγορίες...
Ως γνωστον η Nabba έχει καποιους δικους της διαχωρισμους στις κατηγορίες fitness,έτσι ώστε να κατατασσει τους αθλητες σε διαφορες διαβαθμίσεις αναλογα τον σωματότυπο τους.Οι κατηγορίες διαχωρίζονται σε fitness,athletic,performance,extreme body ,super body.Στον συγκεκριμενο αγωνα έγινε διαχωρισμος και ως προς την ηλικια διαχωρίζοντας καποιους αθλητες σε Junior Fitness αλλά και Μaster Fitness,τους μικρότερους και τους μεγαλύτερους σε ηλικια αντίστοιχα....
Όλοι οι αθλητες fitness επί σκηνης.... 11 στο σύνολο ....

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Hταν οντως πολυ ομορφα χθες και περασαμε φανταστικα με ολα τα παιδια του forum :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Kατηγορία Junior Fitness,με την συμμετοχή 3 αθλητων.*

----------


## NASSER

Επιπλεον φωτο απο κριτικη επιτροπη και κατηγορια εφωβων

----------


## Polyneikos

Τελικα ο αθλητης με το νουμερο 51 αναδείχθηκε νικητης,σαφως πιο προετοιμασμένος απο τους άλλους αθλητες...
Την  απονομη της κατηγορίας έκανε  ο Νίκος Σιγαλας.

----------


## alextg

Και εγω να πω με τη σειρα μου οτι η απηχηση του κοσμου ηταν μεγαλη μιας και γεμισε ο χωρος που ειχε διαμορφωθει για τους αγωνες και οι συμμετοχες ηταν πολλες.Ο Τασος Μηνιδης ηταν απλα απιστευτος , σε παρα πολυ καλη φορμα και φετες  :02. Shock: 
Εχω βγαλει πολλες φοτος με τη φωτογραφικη μηχανη της Τζουλιας (Jemstone) ... ελπιζω μονο να ειναι καλες και να μην με κραξετε  :01. Razz: 
To "after party" ηταν ολα τα λεφτα και οπως λεγαμε με τον Ηλια , οτι μονο και μονο για αυτη τη παρεα αξιζει να βρισκομαστε και να συγκεντρωνομαστε απο καθε πλευρα της Ελλαδος .... Ολα τα παιδια του φορουμ ειναι φανταστικα και μεσα στα παιδια συμπεριλαμβανετε και ο Ν.Σιγαλας που μπορω να πω οτι ειναι απλα ενα ατομο  με απιστευτο ηθος και προσωπικοτητα και χερομαι πολυ που ειχα την ευκαιρια να μιλησουμε και να με συμβουλεψει σε καποιο προσωπικο θεμα.Ευχαριστω Νικο  :03. Thumb up: 
Καλο ταξιδι στον Γιαννη που τωρα θα ταξιδευει πισω για Κατερινη ...
Αντε , και περιμενουμε τωρα το Νοεμβριο, να πανε ολα καλα και να ξαναβρεθει ολη η ωραια παρεα στους επομενους αγωνες.Εγω ειναι κατι που το προσμενω ηδη (και να παμε και αυτα τα μπουζουκια με τον Ηλια ...  :01. Razz:  )

----------


## anjelica

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 5550


> εγω τελικα θα ειμαι,για να βγαλω φωτος ουιθ μπιγ ραμπο!!! και να δω τελικα τι μπλουζακι θα βαλει ο αλεξ


Ωραια εκθεση και αγωνας που ειχε εκπληξη τον Μπαρμπαγιαννη με φοβερα κολπα (Μαρακι μου φωτο πλιζ για τα παιδια που λειπανε για να μην φοβουντε να κατεβαινουν σε αγωνες :08. Turtle: ) ,επρεπε βασικα να παω και εγω,σαν μοναδικη γυναικα θα επερνα και πρωτια :01. ROFL: τα παιδια του φορουμ φανταστικα, ο τεραστιος Αλεξ τελικα εσκασε μυτη με ωραιο ροζ γομενιαρικο μπλουζακι :03. Thumb up:  που του πηγαινε παρα πολυ,φωτο με τον Ραμπο ειναι καταπληκτικες :03. Bowdown:  Τελικα καταλαβα οτι ο Τassos εινιαι ο γνωστοσ Τασος :01. ROFL:  και τοσο καιρο που διαβαζα τα ποστ δεν πηρα χαμπαρι,ωριαος και καλο παιδι :03. Thumb up: Η Τζουλια φαναταστικη οπως παντα,Μαιρι ολα τα λεφτα!!!Κατερινουλα,Βανεσσα,Βουλα φοβερα κοριτσια :08. Toast: Ο Ηλιας δεν χρειαζετε να πω ξανα ειναι μοναδικος ανθρωπος,το ξερετε μονοι σας για ακωμα μια φορα χαρικα την παρεα του :03. Thumb up: Επισης μην ξεχασω και αλλα παιδια Νασσερ,Γιωργος Λιθοπουλος,Πανος,MrKommatias,Polyneikos ολοι καταπληκτικη. Γιαννης απλα τερραστιος :08. Toast: . Φοβερος ηταν ο Τασος Μηνιδης  :03. Clap:

----------


## anjelica

:01. Smile:

----------


## anjelica

:08. Toast:

----------


## anjelica

Στη φωτο απο αριστερα δευτερος Κτιστακις,τριτος Μηνιδης,πεμπτος Μπαρμπαγιαννης

----------


## anjelica

:01. Wink:

----------


## KATERINOULA

> Στη φωτο απο αριστερα δευτερος Κτιστακις,τριτος Μηνιδης,πεμπτος Μπαρμπαγιαννης


*χαχαχαχ μετάβαση της φωτό στο off~topic "Απορία..."  παρακαλώ!
Όσο για Μηνίδη και Κτιστακη.......*

----------


## Levrone

καλα ρε παλι μονο εγω ελειπα? 

φτουουου!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Συνεχεια με την κατηγορία Masters Fitness ,με την συμμετοχή τριων αθλητων...

----------


## alextg

> ο τεραστιος Αλεξ τελικα εσκασε μυτη με ωραιο ροζ γομενιαρικο μπλουζακι που του πηγαινε παρα πολυ


Angelica μην λες τετοια γιατι με κανεις και κοκκινιζω

----------


## Polyneikos

Να πω και μερικα λόγια για τον αγωνα,περα από τις φωτογραφίες ...(Ακολουθουν και άλλες).Χαρηκα κατ΄αρχην που ξαναβρεθηκαμε τα μελη του φόρουμ,θεωρω ότι είμαστε μια πολύ καλή παρέα.Επίσης γνωρίστηκα και με άλλα παιδια,χαρα μου που μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρια και  μιλησα με τον Στελιο(Κτιστάκη) αλλά και τον Τασο Μινίδη.
Καταπληκτικοι αθλητες και οι δύο αλλά και προσιτοι σαν ατομα,η εκτίμηση μου από το λίγο που μιλήσαμε..
Να τους ευχηθούμε καλή επιτυχία στο Mr Universe που παιζει ο Τασος σε μια εβδομαδα και στο Παγκόσμιο σε 2 εβδομαδες ο Στελιος.Παιδια να σκίσετε !!
Επίσης θελω να πω ότι και οι δυο καναν καταπληκτικα ατομικα ποζαρίσματα .Αναμείνατε και θα τα δείτε συντομα.....

----------


## ioannis1

εγω απλα θελω να συγχαρω ολους τους αθλητες που πηραν μερος,τον στελιο τον κτιστακη και τον μηνιδη τον τασσο για τη φοβερη εμφανιση τους και να τους ευχηθω καλη επιτυχια στο εξωτερικο και τελος να ευχαριστησω τον ηλια που με προτεινε να κατσω στη θεση των κριτων κατι που ηθελα παντα. :02. Welcome: 
υγ.περασαμε φοβερα ολοι μας... :08. Toast:

----------


## Μαρία

Θα ηθελα και εγω να πω οτι για μια ακομα φορά περάσαμε τέλεια!!!!! :08. Turtle: 
Τι να πρωτοθυμηθώ!!!!Τον τεράστιο και ακούραστο Ηλία που μακαρι ολοι να είχαμε την ενέργειά του(εκει που οι άλλοι σταματανε...αυτος συνεχίζει.....και συνεχίζει)οτι και να πω είναι λίγο!!! :03. Bowdown: 
Ο Ιωάννης ηρεμη δύναμη,απλά καταπληκτικος και σαν ανθρωπος και σαν αθλητης(αυτο είναι δεδομενο)!!!! :03. Bowdown: 
Ο Κώστας (Πολείνικος) είχε λάβει δυναμική δράση με φωτο και διοργάνωση της παρέας!!!! :03. Thumb up: 
Η Ατζέλικα το καλύτερο κορίτσι και πολύ ομορφη!!! :03. Thumb up: 
Καλα η Κατερινούλα πολύ δυναμική παρουσια και με δυναμική προσωπικότητα!!!! :03. Thumb up: 
Ο Γιώργος μοντελο.....!!! :02. Shock: 
Ο Αλέξης να δουμε ποτε θα κατεβει σκηνη(αναμονή λοιπον) και αναμονή και για τον Τασσο!!! :03. Thumb up: 
Ο τρομερός Ακης Βουλγαρέλης και ο παλιος αθλητης και super προπονητης Νικος Σιγαλας τιμησαν με την παρουσία τους την παρέα !!! :03. Clap: 
Ο Muscleboss παντα εκει στις επάλξεις δυναμικά με ηρεμη διακριτική αλλα συνάμα δυναμική προσωπικότητα  :03. Thumb up: 
Τι να πω για το δελφίνι του φόρουμ την Τζούλια!!!!Θεα!!!!!! :03. Bowdown: 
O Ραμπο το μελλον του bodybuilding!!!! :03. Thumb up: 
Την vAnY δεν μπορεσα να δω σνιφ,σνιφ!!!
Αλλά ολα τα λεφτά ηταν ο Νασερ!!!!(αν δεν παινεψεις το σπίτι σου.... :01. Razz: )

----------


## Muscleboss

Κάποια σχόλια και από εμένα για τον αγώνα.

Μπορεί η συμμετοχή να μην ήταν πολυάριθμη, αλλά ο αγώνας ήταν αξιοπρεπέστατος. Επαναλαβάνοντας την περσινή προσπάθεια διοργάνωσης αγώνα bodybuilding στα πλαίσια τη έκθεσης Sportshow, το αποτέλεσμα ήταν σαφώς καλύτερο, χωρίς να επαναληφθούν λάθη και ελλείψεις της περσινής διοργάνωσης.  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Σε αυτό αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια στον Πρόεδρο της ΝΑΒΒΑ Στράτο Χατζηδημητριάδη, ο οποίος αν και τραυματισμένος στο πόδι απο πρόσφατο ατύχημα, χωρίς να μπορεί να περπατήσει μόνος του, κατάφερε και έστησε τον αγώνα και το περίπτετο της εταιρίας του με επιτυχία. Εγώ ομολογώ οτι αν ήμουν στην κατάστασή του ούτε καν θα κατέβαινα στην Αθήνα. 

Μεταξύ των αθλητών υπήρξαν κάποιες παρουσίες που ξεχώρισαν και φαντάζομαι θα τους διακρίνετε στις φωτογραφίες που μπήκαν και θα ακολουθήσουν. Να μείνω στο δίδυμο Στέλιου Κτιστάκη και Τάσου Μινίδη που έκλεψαν την παράσταση.  :05. Biceps: 

Ο Τάσος βελτιωμένος από την τελευταία του συμμετοχή σε αγώνες, με μεγαλύτερους και στρογγυλεμένους μυς και κοιλιακούς και πόδια απο άλλο κόσμο.
Ο Στέλιος απείχε απο το 100% καθώς στοχεύει στο παγκόσμιο της WFF, αλλά το ποζάρισμα, το στήσιμο και τον αέρα που είχε πάνω στη σκηνή εγώ τουλάχιστον δε τα έχω δεί σε άλλο αθλητή.

Ηλίας Τριανταφύλλου και Γιάννης Αναγνώστου δυναμικό παρών σα μέλη της επιτροπής, αλλά και Νασσερ και Μαρία που πρόσφεραν σημαντικότατη βοήθεια σε αποδυτήρια και γραμματεία. 
Γενικά πολλά μέλη του  :bodybuilding.gr:  , περάσαμε φανταστικά και υπήρξε και συνέχεια που θα δείτε και στην κατηγορία off topic.  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## KATERINOULA

> Καλα η Κατερινούλα πολύ δυναμική παρουσια και με δυναμική προσωπικότητα!!!!


*Με σκλαβώνεις!!!
Έχω μείνει με τις καλύτερες εντυπώσεις απο όλους σας.
Σας ευχαριστώ που περάσαμε τόοοοοσο τόοοοοσο όμορφα!* :03. Clap: toast:

----------


## -beba-

Παρότι δεν ήρθα με βάλατε στο κλίμα των αγώνων με τις φωτό. Επίσης αντιλαμβάνομαι πως περάσατε πάρα πολύ ωραία. Τι κρίμα να λείπω. Την επόμενη φορά θα παρακάμψω οποιαδήποτε δυσκολία και θα είμαι παρούσα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Φωτογραφίες πλην του αγωνα και παρελειπόμενα θα τα σχολιαζουμε εδω :
*Αθήνα 17/10 - Bodybuilding.gr φωτος και παραλειπόμενα*

----------


## a.minidis

Θαθελα να σας ευχαριστησω,γιατα καλα σας,λογια και ιδιαιτερα,το ολο το φορουμ,για την θερμη,παρουσια και συμπαρασταση!!!  :02. Welcome: ακομα στο συνεργατη και αδερφο Στελιο Κτιστακη!!ομως θαθελα να ευχαριστησω,ιδιαιτερα,τον συνεργατη,συνεταιρο,φιλο,και χορηγο!!!! της PhD HELLAS Δημητρη Παπαντωνη,για την τεραστια υποστηριξη,τοσο ψυχικη!!οσο και οικονομικη!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: Ευχομαι να κανουμε  τοσο εγω,οσο και ο Στελιος,το καλυτερο,στο εξωτερικο,καινα τμισουμε το ΒΒ μια καλη διακριση!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## spirospros

Ήταν πολυ ωραία ήμουν κ εγώ εκεί συγχαρητήρια σε όλους κ κυρίως στον Κο Τριανταφυλλου

συγχαρητήρια σε όλους τους αθλητές ...

----------


## Polyneikos

> Θαθελα να σας ευχαριστησω,γιατα καλα σας,λογια και ιδιαιτερα,το ολο το φορουμ,για την θερμη,παρουσια και συμπαρασταση!!! ακομα στο συνεργατη και αδερφο Στελιο Κτιστακη!!ομως θαθελα να ευχαριστησω,ιδιαιτερα,τον συνεργατη,συνεταιρο,φιλο,και χορηγο!!!! της PhD HELLAS Δημητρη Παπαντωνη,για την τεραστια υποστηριξη,τοσο ψυχικη!!οσο και οικονομικη!!!Ευχομαι να κανουμε τοσο εγω,οσο και ο Στελιος,το καλυτερο,στο εξωτερικο,καινα τμισουμε το ΒΒ μια καλη διακριση!!!!


Τασο ήσουν καταπληκτικος,φοβερο ποζάρισμα ,πολύ καλη κατασταση,είμαστε σίγουροι ότι θα σκισετε !!Προσεχως θα ανεβασω το ποζαρισμα σου,μονο που έκανα μια πατατα με την ψηφιακη και δεν σε τράβηξα όπως θα ήθελα,αξίζει όμως να το δουν τα μελη που δεν παρακολουθησαν τον αγωνα !!Και παλι καλή επιτυχια !!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Παρτε και μερικες φωτογραφίες γρήγορες απο τις κατηγορίες fitness - bodybuilding :*

*O πολυ καλός αθλητης Βαγγελης Χαλκιάς !!*















*Χαλκιας - Κτιστακης*















*Τασος Μινίδης !!!*

----------


## NASSER

> Θαθελα να σας ευχαριστησω,γιατα καλα σας,λογια και ιδιαιτερα,το ολο το φορουμ,για την θερμη,παρουσια και συμπαρασταση!!! ακομα στο συνεργατη και αδερφο Στελιο Κτιστακη!!ομως θαθελα να ευχαριστησω,ιδιαιτερα,τον συνεργατη,συνεταιρο,φιλο,και χορηγο!!!! της PhD HELLAS Δημητρη Παπαντωνη,για την τεραστια υποστηριξη,τοσο ψυχικη!!οσο και οικονομικη!!!Ευχομαι να κανουμε  τοσο εγω,οσο και ο Στελιος,το καλυτερο,στο εξωτερικο,καινα τμισουμε το ΒΒ μια καλη διακριση!!!!


ΚΑι εμεις σε αυχαριστουμε Τασο και μπραβο σου που αναφερεις δημοσια τους ανθρωπους που σε στηριζουν και βρισκονται πισω απο τα παρασκηνια αλλα η συμβολή τους ειναι πολυ σημαντικη. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## NASSER

Φωτο απο τους master fitness

----------


## alextg

> Θαθελα να σας ευχαριστησω,γιατα καλα σας,λογια και ιδιαιτερα,το ολο το φορουμ,για την θερμη,παρουσια και συμπαρασταση!!! ακομα στο συνεργατη και αδερφο Στελιο Κτιστακη!!ομως θαθελα να ευχαριστησω,ιδιαιτερα,τον συνεργατη,συνεταιρο,φιλο,και χορηγο!!!! της PhD HELLAS Δημητρη Παπαντωνη,για την τεραστια υποστηριξη,τοσο ψυχικη!!οσο και οικονομικη!!!Ευχομαι να κανουμε  τοσο εγω,οσο και ο Στελιος,το καλυτερο,στο εξωτερικο,καινα τμισουμε το ΒΒ μια καλη διακριση!!!!


Τασο εμεις σε ευχαριστουμε που ηρθες στο διαγωνισμο και ειχαμε την ευκαιρια να σε δουμε απο κοντα ... Η κατασταση σου ηταν παρα πολυ καλη ... φετες ! Οτι καλυτερο στο εξωτερικο και να ερθεις πισω με μια καλη διακριση !  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Panoz

Φοβερος ο Τασος Μινιδης..

----------


## jemstone

Γεια σας και από μένα λοιπόν μετά το τετραήμερο για μένα τις έκθεσης η πιο ευχάριστη μέρα ήταν το Σάββατο τον αγώνων … Ήταν  μια καλή διοργάνωση και πολλά συγχαρητήρια στο Στράτο που όπως ανάφεραν και τα παιδιά πιο πάνω κατέβηκε παρόλο το τραυματισμό του και διοργάνωσε με επιτυχία στη έκθεση sports show τους αγώνες …… 
  Θέλω επίσης να πω συγχαρητήρια στο Τάσο ήσουν σε υπέροχη κατάσταση…
  Επίσης σε όλους τους αθλητές που κατέβηκαν στους αγώνες … 
  Θα ανεβάσω της Φώτο από τον αγώνα που έβγαλε ο Alex και τον ευχαριστώ πολλή. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## D.ANTONIADIS

BRAVO STELIO,TASO
KALI SINEXIA STO UNIVERSE GIA TASO
EPISIS GIA TO WORLD GIA TON STELIO
GO FOR IT.

----------


## jemstone

Κάθε μέρα θα ανεβάζω και από λίγες  πάμε λοιπόν ….
ALEX και πάλι ευχαριστώ!!!! :02. Love:  :02. Love:  :02. Love:

----------


## jemstone

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Τζουλια ανεβασε τις μεσω του φόρουμ,δεν φαίνονται ..

----------


## jemstone

Κώστα οκ .. νομίζω το βρήκα …. Πάνο να σε καλά thank you!!!!!

----------


## jemstone

Συνεχίζω με της Φώτο…

----------


## alextg

Τι φοτος εβγαλα ο ατοιμος ... φτου μου,φτου μου !
Τζουλια πες κανα καλο λογο ντεεεεεεεε !

----------


## Polyneikos

Πολυ καλες οι φωτογραφίες Τζούλια ,θελουμε και άλλες,THANX !!
(Aλλά είχες και έναν φωτογραφο !! :08. Toast: )

----------


## jemstone

and more to come

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## anjelica

ναι πολυ ωραιες ειναι !!!ειδικα αυτες με το πανο bodybuilding  :08. Turtle:

----------


## jemstone

συνεχίζω

----------


## Muscleboss

φοβερές φώτος παιδά... εγώ δεν τράβηξα ούτε μία!  :08. Spank: 
--

Κάτι άλλο που θα θελα να σημειώσω είναι οτι τα κύπελλα που δώθηκαν στους αθλητές ήταν ιδιαίτερα και οχι σαν τα συνηθισμένα που δίνονται σε άλλους αγώνες + οτι όλοι οι νικητές πήραν και κάποια δώρα απο εταιρίες συμπληρωμάτων διατροφής. Αν μη τι άλλο, στοιχεία που δείχνουν καλή προσπάθεια στη διοργάνωση του αγώνα και δεν πρέπει να περάσουν απαρατήρητα.  :03. Thumb up: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Muscleboss

> 


δε βλέπεις εύκολα τέτοιο στέγνωμα σε αθλητές μάστερς. ο νικητής της κατηγορίας (μεσαίος στη φώτο) ήταν απο τους εντυπωσιακότερους του αγώνα.

ΜΒ

----------


## KATERINI 144

> Κάθε μέρα θα ανεβάζω και από λίγες  πάμε λοιπόν ….
> ALEX και πάλι ευχαριστώ!!!!


μπράβο στα παλικάρια και στις γοργόνες για τις φωτογραφίες, μπράβο και στους διοργανωτές-διαγωνιζόμενους για τον αγώνα :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## vAnY

μπραβο οι φωτο ειναι σουπερ!!!! :03. Thumb up:  ειδικα αυτη με το πανο!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Ballbreaker

> δε βλέπεις εύκολα τέτοιο στέγνωμα σε αθλητές μάστερς. ο νικητής της κατηγορίας (μεσαίος στη φώτο) ήταν απο τους εντυπωσιακότερους του αγώνα.
> 
> ΜΒ



Πραγματικα τόσο στεγνωμα ουτε σε πτώμα  :02. Shock:

----------


## crow

Τασο αν κ στο ειπα κ τηλεφωνικα θα στο πω κ δημοσιος...ΕΙΣΟΥΝ ΕΚΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟΣ, τοσα χρονια σε ξερω κ νομιζω πως εχεις πιασει ισως την καλυτερη σου φορμα.
Αντε κοιτα να τους γαμ......ς εξω!!!!!!!!

----------


## ioannis1

πιπερι.... :08. Spank:

----------


## jemstone

Δεν έχω τελειώσει με τις Φώτο…

----------


## jemstone

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## jemstone

:01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:  :01. Smile:

----------


## jemstone

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## jemstone

:01. Wink:

----------


## alextg

Απιστευτος ο Τασος ...  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## nicksigalas

Παιδια ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω που πρωτα πρωτα με επιλεξατε για κριτη στους αγωνες σας και ενα μεγαλο μπραβο για την διοργανωση περασα υπεροχα και εγω και η γυναικα μου και πραγματικα μας αρεσε παρα πολυ που γνωρισαμε την υπεροχη παρεα του forum. Ηλια εσενα σε ευχαριστω ιδιαιτερα, να εισαι καλα φιλε :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Παιδια ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω που πρωτα πρωτα με επιλεξατε για κριτη στους αγωνες σας και ενα μεγαλο μπραβο για την διοργανωση περασα υπεροχα και εγω και η γυναικα μου και πραγματικα μας αρεσε παρα πολυ που γνωρισαμε την υπεροχη παρεα του forum. Ηλια εσενα σε ευχαριστω ιδιαιτερα, να εισαι καλα φιλε


 
νίκο μου είσαι απο τους λίγους στον χώρο που αξίζουν γι αυτό τον ρόλο και είναι δική μας τιμή να κάθεσε στο τραπέζι της κριτικής επιτροπής , ανήκεις στα άτομα που πέρα απο ομοσπονδίες είσαι πραγματικός φίλαθλος του ββ , γι αυτό και είσαι άτομο κοινής αποδοχής και αυτό τα λέει όλα .

επίσης χαίρομε που μας δώθηκε η ευκαιρία να έχουμε χρόνο να τα πούμε όπως και με όλα τα παιδια και να περάσουμε όμορφα.

γιατί αυτό είναι οι αγώνες, μια γιορτή του ββ , όπου την παράσταση την δίνουν οι αθλητές και αυτούς πρέπει να τους στηρίζουμε  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Βbing κατηγορίες :*

*Μαστροκωστόπουλος - Κτιστάκης - Μινιδης !!*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ένα ποζαρισμα σε αμερικανικα πρότυπα,ένα ποζαρισμα που αξίζει να παρακολουθήσετε....ΤΑΣΟΣ ΜΙΝΙΔΗΣ !!*

(Zητω συγνωμη γιατί δεν είχα κανει τις κατάλληλες ρυθμισεις στην λήψη βίντεο όταν βγηκε ο Τάσος στην σκηνη και δεν είναι τόσο καθαρο το βίντεο,Τασο με συγχωρεις φίλε)


[YOUTUBE="t5pbeQCYP58"]t5pbeQCYP58[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## ioannis1

vince taylor oτασσος σε ολα.καλη συνεχεια αδελφε.. :08. Toast: 
να πω επισης πως ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος πουυ γνωρισα και μιλησα απο κοντα με τον νικο σιγαλα εναν αθλητη που οταν αυτος κατεβαινε σε αγωνες τον θαυμαζα  και ελεγα ποτε θα κατεβω και γω σε αγωνες.τον συνχαιρω και για την απλοτητα του.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> *Ένα ποζαρισμα σε αμερικανικα πρότυπα,ένα ποζαρισμα που αξίζει να παρακολουθήσετε....ΤΑΣΟΣ ΜΙΝΙΔΗΣ !!*
> 
> (Zητω συγνωμη γιατί δεν είχα κανει τις κατάλληλες ρυθμισεις στην λήψη βίντεο όταν βγηκε ο Τάσος στην σκηνη και δεν είναι τόσο καθαρο το βίντεο,Τασο με συγχωρεις φίλε)
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE="t5pbeQCYP58"]t5pbeQCYP58[/YOUTUBE]


Εντάξει τι να πούμε εμείς τώρα... νιώθω λίγο περιέργα που σχολιάζω έναν τέτοιο αθλητή.
Απλά respect... :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Εντάξει τι να πούμε εμείς τώρα... νιώθω λίγο περιέργα που σχολιάζω έναν τέτοιο αθλητή.
> Απλά respect...


"το μήλο κάτω απο τη μηλιά..." πολλά μπράβο στο Τάσο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ο τασος κυριολεκτικά έκλεψε την παράσταση πιο εντυπωσιακός απο ποτε και πιστεύω στην κατάσταση που  βρίσκετε μόνο με την λεπτομέρεια θα βρίσκετε στην καλύτερη φόρμα της ζωής του και ξέρει πολύ καλά να μιλάει με πράξεις :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## nicksigalas

Γιαννη μου σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια ομως ηταν και τιμη δικια μου που σε γνωρισα ,ειλικρινα σου μιλαω, σε θεωρω πρωτα πρωτα καλο παιδι και δευτερον μεγαλο αθλητη :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ioannis1

:02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> Εντάξει τι να πούμε εμείς τώρα... νιώθω λίγο περιέργα που σχολιάζω έναν τέτοιο αθλητή.
> Απλά respect...


 ΜΗΝΙΔΗΣ κυριες και κυριοι!Απλα φανταστικος με καταπληκτικο   :02. Shock: ποζαρισμα και ποιο ετοιμος απο ολους τους αθλητες που πηραν μερος.Του ευχομαι ολοψυχα καλη επιτυχια στο εξωτερικο!!!

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

> 


 Γιαννη χαρηκα πολυ για την γνωριμια.Ελπιζω να τα ξαναπουμε στο NOVOTEL

----------


## ioannis1

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Η απονομη του Τασου Μινιδη από την πρωταθλήτρια Κοκκίνου Αφροδίτη,σύζυγο του κ. Χατζηδημητριαδη,προέδρου της Nabba.

----------


## marvin

> *Ένα ποζαρισμα σε αμερικανικα πρότυπα,ένα ποζαρισμα που αξίζει να παρακολουθήσετε....ΤΑΣΟΣ ΜΙΝΙΔΗΣ !!*
> 
> (Zητω συγνωμη γιατί δεν είχα κανει τις κατάλληλες ρυθμισεις στην λήψη βίντεο όταν βγηκε ο Τάσος στην σκηνη και δεν είναι τόσο καθαρο το βίντεο,Τασο με συγχωρεις φίλε)
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE="t5pbeQCYP58"]t5pbeQCYP58[/YOUTUBE]



Τωρα το ειδα και μπορω να πω πως εντυπωσιαστηκα πολυ!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Aνατρέχωντας σε αυτόν τον παλιό αγώνα της NABBA του 2009, διακρίνω 3 αθλητές που δεν είχα συνδυάσει ότι είχαν παίξει στην ίδια κατηγορία:
Ο παλιος πρωταθλητής *Βασίλης Μπούρας,* με Γενικό Τίτλο στην ΠΕΣΔ στο Κύπελλο του 1998, τωρα τον συναντάμε στους αγώνες της IFBB καθώς είναι αντιδήμαρχος Μελισσίων.
Ο φίλος *Σοφοκλής Ταίηλορ,* πρόεδρος της ΝΑC Hellas και ο *Νίκος Πετρακίδης* από την Καβάλα.




> Συνεχεια με την κατηγορία Masters Fitness ,με την συμμετοχή τριων αθλητων...

----------

